# Apple hat Angst vor Galaxy Tab 10.1



## Floletni (29. September 2011)

Apple sorgt sich um seinen Anteil am Tabletmarkt. Vor einem australischen Gericht warft ein Anwalt des Konzern Samsung vor, dass sie mit ihrem Galaxy Tab 10.1 Kunden von Apple "verführen" und den Markt "mit der Wucht einer Feuerspitze treffen" würde.

Apple strebt ein Verkaufsstopp des Galaxy Tabs 10.1 an noch vor den eigentlichen Verhandlungen um Patentsverletzungen. Samsung hat den Verkauf seines Tablets vorerst eingestellt bis eine Entscheidung über die einstweilige Verfügung gefallen ist. Der Grund des  Verkaufskaufstopps schon vor den Patentrechtsverhandlungen begründet Apple folgendermaßen: Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz seien die Verkaufszahlen des iPads 2 so schnell gefallen das sie bereits vor der offiziellen Verhandlung über die Patentklage bereits erhebliche Verluste einfahren mussten.

Insgesamt sollen weltweit 22% aller verkauften Tablets des Typs Galaxy Tab 10.1 und nur 21% iPad 2 sein. Laut eines anonymen Online Händlers waren die Verkaufszahlen des Samsungprodukte sehr hoch, bevor Apple der Verkauf verbot.

Quelle: http://www.golem.de/1109/86740.html

Meinung des Autors: Hier sieht man wie viel Angst Apple hat, wenn ein anderer Konzern ihnen den Umsatz abgraben will. Ich kann eh bis heute nicht die Verkaufsstopps verstehen weil beide Produkte ziemlich unterschiedlich aussehen. Oder soll Samsung extra nen 4x4x4 cm Klotz irgendwo dran kleben damit sie unterschiedlicher sind?


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Selbst geschrieben ? Hast du dennoch eine Quelle ?


----------



## Adam West (29. September 2011)

Aaahahahahaahaha...
Oh wtf  
Das is ja das geilste: 





> Auf die Frage der zuständigen Richterin, warum Apple ausgerechnet gegen  das Galaxy Tab 10.1 vorgehe, antwortete Apples Anwalt, sein Konzern sehe  Samsungs Tablet als Hauptkonkurrenten für das iPad2.


Oh man, Apple ist so ein peinlicher Störfall im IT Business, der Wahnsinn... 

Danke für die News!


----------



## snaapsnaap (29. September 2011)

Wollte grad selbst ne UserNews dazu schreiben, aber das hat sich wohl erledigt 

 Aber sofern es der Wahrheit entspricht, zeigt das nur was für ein (sry  für den Ausdruck, aber mir fällt grad nichts passenderer ein)  Würstchenclub ist...
 Apple gibt damit nur zu das schlechtere Produkt zu haben und fürchtet nun den Verlust von Kunden, weil diese das bessere Produkt wollen.
 Jeder andere Hersteller von Klopapier, Schokoriegeln oder Fernsehern hat Konkurrenz und muss damit leben!
 Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Apple damit  durchkommt, und selbst ihre Patentvorwürfe werden zur Farce wenn  man dieses Vorgehen betrachtet.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. September 2011)

Naja , die Schwachen (Apple) versuchen halt mit allen zu Verfügung stehenden mitteln die Konkurenz zu bekämpfen... lange Zeit hat es Apple ja nicht gemacht, scheinbar geht es zur Zeil bisl Bergab


----------



## Revenger (29. September 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich dem Artikel kein Glauben schenken.


----------



## Sethnix (29. September 2011)

Wie war das nochmal? Freie Marktwirtschaft? ^^
Wenn jemand ein besseres Produkt hat als ein anderer, kann der auch nicht einfach kommen und sagen: "Nee das wollen wir nicht, die Kunden von uns kaufen dann das Produkt und nicht unseres"


----------



## X Broster (29. September 2011)

Kein Wunder, dass sie Angst haben, wenn Samsung meint mit derem genialen Design Geld machen zu wollen.


----------



## rabe08 (29. September 2011)

Nettes Apple Gebashe aber: Seit dem iPad sehen alle Tablets so aus wie aus wie das iPad. Vorher sahen sie anders aus... Zufall? Ich würde mich an Apples Stelle auch schwer ärgern, wenn einfach alle (!) anderen mein geniales Design nachmachen. Natürlich ist das Design eigentlich total simpel - aber das ist halt das geniale. Und macht es schwer einzusehen, warum das schützenswert ist. Ist wie mit moderner Kunst: "Das kann ich auch machen" - "Hast Du aber nicht"


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2011)

Apple will sich ja nur der ganzen Trittbrettfahrer entledigen.


----------



## Chrisch (29. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Nettes Apple Gebashe aber: Seit dem iPad sehen alle Tablets so aus wie aus wie das iPad. Vorher sahen sie anders aus... Zufall? Ich würde mich an Apples Stelle auch schwer ärgern, wenn einfach alle (!) anderen mein geniales Design nachmachen. Natürlich ist das Design eigentlich total simpel - aber das ist halt das geniale. Und macht es schwer einzusehen, warum das schützenswert ist. Ist wie mit moderner Kunst: "Das kann ich auch machen" - "Hast Du aber nicht"


Sorry, es gab schon Pads lange vor Apple mit ähnlicher Optik. Apple kopiert das Design auch nur und vermarktet es dann als eigenes


----------



## der-sack88 (29. September 2011)

Ja stimmt, vorher waren alle anderen Tablets kugelförmig.

Im Ernst, selbst wenns hier ums Design gehen würde, es geht nunmal nicht viel anders. Und es gibt durchaus schon Unterschiede zwischen dem iPad und dem Galaxy Tab.
Ich finds nur extrem dreist, dass die sich einfach hinstellen und sagen: "Sorry, dass Galaxy Tab verkauft sich besser, also muss es verboten werden." Das wäre doch so als würde ich ein Stück Papier nehmen, mir dadraus was basteln das nach nem Smartphone aussieht und Apple auf Schadensersatz verklagen, weil das iPhone sich besser verkauft.
Tja Apple, es gibt nunmal Konkurrenz, darauf basiert unsere Wirtschaft. Wär doch auch dumm, wenn man alles was neu und besser wäre verbieten würde. Dann wären wir in 10 Jahren immer noch beim ersten Pentium...


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2011)

Und wo waren Smartphones und Tablets vor dem iPhone und dem iPad?

Die waren doch nur Nischenprodukte, bevor Apple gezeigt hat, wie man sowas an den Mann bringt und jetzt wollen alle anderen auch ein Stück vom Kuchen, ohne irgendwas großartiges geleistet zu haben.


----------



## Floletni (29. September 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass sie Angst haben, wenn Samsung meint mit derem genialen Design Geld machen zu wollen.


 


rabe08 schrieb:


> Nettes Apple Gebashe aber: Seit dem iPad sehen alle Tablets so aus wie aus wie das iPad. Vorher sahen sie anders aus... Zufall? Ich würde mich an Apples Stelle auch schwer ärgern, wenn einfach alle (!) anderen mein geniales Design nachmachen. Natürlich ist das Design eigentlich total simpel - aber das ist halt das geniale. Und macht es schwer einzusehen, warum das schützenswert ist. Ist wie mit moderner Kunst: "Das kann ich auch machen" - "Hast Du aber nicht"


 
Hm ist ja cool das ihr gleich von wegen Design kommt. Bei diesen Gerichtsverhandlungen geht es aber nicht ums Design. Hätte ihr alles gelesen dann wüsstet ihr das, oder habt ihr Äpfel auf den Augen?

Zweite Sache: 2i - image hosting, image upload, pictures upload, bbcode

Es gab schon vor Apple so ein Design. Galaxy Tab und iPad2 sehen auch nicht gleich aus. Es orientiert sich nur an den allgemienen Standard der es schon vor dem iPad gab. Ihr würdet das Galaxy Tab immer noch gleich finden selbst wenn es 3 eckig wäre, so wie es mir scheint.


----------



## rabe08 (29. September 2011)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, vorher waren alle anderen Tablets kugelförmig.
> 
> Im Ernst, selbst wenns hier ums Design gehen würde, es geht nunmal nicht viel anders. Und es gibt durchaus schon Unterschiede zwischen dem iPad und dem Galaxy Tab.
> Ich finds nur extrem dreist, dass die sich einfach hinstellen und sagen: "Sorry, dass Galaxy Tab verkauft sich besser, also muss es verboten werden." Das wäre doch so als würde ich ein Stück Papier nehmen, mir dadraus was basteln das nach nem Smartphone aussieht und Apple auf Schadensersatz verklagen, weil das iPhone sich besser verkauft.
> Tja Apple, es gibt nunmal Konkurrenz, darauf basiert unsere Wirtschaft. Wär doch auch dumm, wenn man alles was neu und besser wäre verbieten würde. Dann wären wir in 10 Jahren immer noch beim ersten Pentium...


 
Man kann sich der Realität auch verweigern... Mein erstes Tablet hatte ich 2001 in der Hand, war damals ein erster Versuch von HP. Bis zum iPad waren die Tablet idR Nischenprodukte und oft für den Einsatz in schmutzigen Umgebungen konstruiert - keine Tastatur, keine Öffnungen, robuster Rahmen, gummigepuffert. Das iPad war das erste Lifestyle-Tablet, Apple hat damit eine neue Produktkategorie geschaffen. 

Und nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich: Den Pentium haben damals alle bei Intel gekauft, ich glaube Apple hätte weniger Probleme mit Samsung, wenn diese iPads bei Apple kaufen und als Samsung iPad Galaxy verkaufen würden... Wäre ehrlicher, als das Apple-Produkt zu imitieren. Wenn Samsung etwas neues entwerfen würde, hätte Apple auch keine Möglichkeit, vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (29. September 2011)

Das Tablet sieht Apples Ipad so ähnlich wie es das Samsung Galaxy das tut.

http://www.golem.de/0310/27990-hp_tabletpc_tc1100.jpg

Und das im Jahre 2003.


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Wenn Samsung etwas neues entwerfen würde, hätte Apple auch keine Möglichkeit, vor Gericht Recht zu bekommen.


 
Das Problem ist das Apple Patente wie einen "durchsichtigen Bildschirm" oder "flach" oder eine "Glasscheibe in der Front" oder "ein runder Knopf", "zentrierten Bildschirm" oder "abgerundete Ecken" hat. eigentlich dürfte sowas ja vor Gericht niemals bestehen, aber hey: Das ist der American Dream. Oder auch "Mimimii, das Produkt macht unserm Produkt Konkurrenz, verbietet es!"


----------



## AeroX (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das Apple Patente wie einen "durchsichtigen Bildschirm" oder "flach" oder eine "Glasscheibe in der Front" oder "ein runder Knopf", "zentrierten Bildschirm" oder "abgerundete Ecken" hat. eigentlich dürfte sowas ja vor Gericht niemals bestehen, aber hey: Das ist der American Dream. Oder auch "Mimimii, das Produkt macht unserm Produkt Konkurrenz, verbietet es!"



Dafür kann Apple ja nichts, wenn man sich sowas patentieren lassen kann. 

Und eig dürfte sowas vor Gericht nicht bestehen?! 
Scheinbar schon, wie man bei der letzten Gerichtsverhandlung gesehen hat. Und jetzt soll mir keiner kommen das die Richterin gekauft sei.  

Aber ich finde ebenfalls das die Patente schlecht beschrieben sind und das sie ein wenig oberflächlich sind. 
Da sollte man die schuld aber nicht bei Apple suchen, sondern bei dem der solche Patente zulässt. 

MfG


----------



## KrHome (29. September 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein besseres Produkt hat als ein anderer, kann der auch nicht einfach kommen und sagen: "Nee das wollen wir nicht, die Kunden von uns kaufen dann das Produkt und nicht unseres"


Besseres Produkt? In jedem Test schneidet das iPad2 besser ab. 



Floletni schrieb:


> Hm ist ja cool das ihr gleich von wegen Design kommt. Bei diesen Gerichtsverhandlungen geht es aber nicht ums Design. Hätte ihr alles gelesen dann wüsstet ihr das, oder habt ihr Äpfel auf den Augen?


Natürlich geht es in deinem Link ums Design.  

Wenn ich mir heute ein Galaxy Tab kaufen würde und das 10 Leuten vorlege, würden es mindestens 8 davon mit dem Satz "ach hast du dir nen iPad gekauft" kommentieren.

Das Apple Design ist prägnant und stylisch und die Leute wollen etwas, was so aussieht. Da kann es auch gerne mit dem minderwertigen Android 3.1 (nutze ich übrigens selber) laufen. Anhand dessen sieht man wie wichtig der Geschmacksmusterschutz für Apple ist. Apple lebt seit jeher vom Design und nicht von überragender Technik. Nachvollziehbar, dass sie dementsprechend gegen Dublikate vorgehen.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. September 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> Insgesamt sollen weltweit 22% aller verkauften Tablets des Typs Galaxy Tab 10.1 und nur 21% iPad 2 sein. Laut eines anonymen Online Händlers waren die Verkaufszahlen des Samsungprodukte sehr hoch, bevor Apple der Verkauf verbot.


 
Verwundert mich nicht. Habe mittlerweile meines (US Version, 32GB, Wifi only) bekommen. Verdammt geil das Teil. Und sooo dünn....


----------



## cuthbert (29. September 2011)

Also die Begründung, dass das Galaxy Tab mehr oder weniger eine Kopie vom Ipad ist, hätte ich ja wenigstens ansatzweise verstanden, auch wenn sich dieser Kritikpunkt imho allein wegen dem anderen Betriebssystem schon wieder erledigt hat.

Aber die können doch nicht ernsthaft den Verkauf einfach so stoppen mit solchen Aussagen wie, das GT wird "mit der Wucht einer Feuerspritze treffen" und Kunden "verführen". WTF? Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie sie mit so einer lächerlichen Begründung durchkommen können? Nur weil sie Angst haben, ihre Marktführerschaft durch ein anderes (besseres?) Produkt zu verlieren?

Soll Coca Cola jetzt Pepsi verbieten, weil es ihnen Kunden abknöpft? Oder soll Intel AMD verbieten CPUs zu verkaufen, weil ihnen noch nicht 100% vom Markt gehört? Vor allem verkauft AMD auch noch Grafikkarten, die 3D-Spiele darstellen können, da sollte Nvidia mal einschreiten.

Also sorry, ich versteh das nicht. Ist die News ein Fake, das hört sich viel zu lächerlich an, um wahr zu sein. Vor allem dass Samsung freiwillig den Verkauf stoppt. Ich hätte mich am Boden gekringelt vor Lachen wegen solcher Aussagen und selbst wenn sie später wegen Patentverletzung noch verurteilt werden, der Spaß wär es mir wert gewesen.


----------



## Citynomad (29. September 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir heute ein Galaxy Tab kaufen würde und das 10 Leuten vorlege, würden es mindestens 8 davon mit dem Satz "ach hast du dir nen iPad gekauft" kommentieren.


 
Das liegt aber eher an der Uninformiertheit der Leute und der massiven Werbung von Apple. Für die Leute ist jedes Tablet gleich n mögliches iPad und ein Smartphone mit Touchscreen gleich n iPhone. Wenn ich mein altes MDA Compact 5 heraushole, fragen mich auch manchmal Leute ob das n iPhone ist. Mit meinem Defy ergeht es mir sogar noch viel öfter so. Ich hatte mal nen weißen Laptop (nen echten Klopper)... da hat auch jeder gleich gefragt seit wann ich n MacBook habe. 

Mal ehrlich... jeder der irgendeine Technik mit etwas von Apple verwechselt ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## cuthbert (29. September 2011)

Jo, kann ich auch bestätigen. Selbst mein Motorola Defy wurde schon des öfteren als iPhone bezeichnet


----------



## DAEF13 (29. September 2011)

Angst vor Samungs? Niemals...

Sie haben mit dem iPad das bekanntete Produkt (d.h. Die Leute fragen danach), die zuverlässigere und vor allem stabilere Software (das allerwichtigste mMn) und die stärkste Hardware (wenn man die für Tablets recht unnötigen Kameras mal weglässt).
Dazu halt das "Originale" Design, die wertigsten Materialien und dazu noch einen guten Preis.

90% 0815 Anwender würden wohl das iPad vorziehen - man weiß auf anhieb wie es funktioniert (ich wusste z.B. Nicht, dass es für die Wlan Standbyrichtlinien bei Android noch ein verstecktes Unter-, Untermenü gibt und wunderte mich, warum sich das Netz nicht automatisch aufbaute)

Naja, ich glaub der News nicht, bestimmte Leute freuen sich sicher nen Ast ab, aber naja... Dont Feed the...


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2011)

Nö, die meisten Leute werden zum billigeren Produkt greifen und das ist ja die Sorge von Apple.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. September 2011)

Hmm der Preisunterschied ist den Mehrwert mMn auf jedenfall wert, aber wenn die Leute etwas billig(er)es wollen - warum nicht das Touchpad - ist zwar Ausverkauft, aber es ist günstiger


----------



## Charlie Harper (29. September 2011)

Hm Ich meine Ich hätte im Spiegel mal gelesen, dass Apple über 90% Marktanteil im Tablet-Markt hätte... 
Naja, Apple kann sich nicht ewig die Konkurenz vom Hals klagen. Irgendwo muss da mal ne Grenze gezogen werden, von wegen Geschmacksmuster Bla Bla. 
Ich meine gut, man könnte das Galaxy Tab mit nem iPad verwechseln, wenn man nicht den Apfel oder das Samsung-Logo sieht, aber abgesehen davon nennt Samsung das Galaxy Tab ja nicht Galaxy-Pad oder keine Ahnung wie. Außerdem hat Apple doch viel mehr Schiss vor der technischen Überlegenheit des Galaxy-Tabs. 
Ich finds jeden Falls kindisch von Apple^^ Aber wenn sie meinen, sollen sie sich doch den Ruf kaputt klagen. So sehr auf einer optischen Ähnlichkeit rumzureiten ist doch unnötig. Es sind beides einzigartige, klar unterscheidbare Produkte die beide unterschiedlich vermarktet werden. Wenn Apple sich nicht mit der Konkurenz abfinden kann, dann sollen sie aus dem Tablet-Markt aussteigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2011)

Also ähnlich sehen sie sich schon, was ich z.B. bei den Tablets von Sony nicht sagen kann, die haben nämlich ein eigenes Design. 

Ich fände es auch irgendwie lustig, wenn Samsung ihre Tablets jetzt gPad nennen würden.


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die waren doch nur Nischenprodukte, bevor Apple gezeigt hat, wie man sowas an den Mann bringt und jetzt wollen alle anderen auch ein Stück vom Kuchen, ohne irgendwas großartiges geleistet zu haben.


 
Genau wie alle Autohersteller, die beuten auch nur den Erfinder aus! Diese Scharlatans!


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. September 2011)

Dann hätte er sich halt das Geschmacksmuster patentieren lassen sollen.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hm Ich meine Ich hätte im Spiegel mal gelesen, dass Apple über 90% Marktanteil im Tablet-Markt hätte...


 
Im vorletztem Quartal hatte Android einen Marktanteil von 33% bei den Tablets, letztes Quartal waren es ca. 26%. Deshalb finde ich die Angaben des Händlers als durchaus realistisch. Mit dem Preis hat das nix zu tun. Sowohl die High-End Smartphones als auch die Tablets spielen in einer ähnlichen Preisliga wie die iGadgets, trotzdem gehören sie zu den beliebtesten Modellen in der Gesamtauswahl.


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2011)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Das Tablet sieht Apples Ipad so ähnlich wie es das Samsung Galaxy das tut.
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0310/27990-hp_tabletpc_tc1100.jpg
> 
> Und das im Jahre 2003.


 
Mein alten Palm m515 Organizer könnte man auch mit dem iPhone verwechseln aus der Ferne.
Komisch das der schon ein Touchscreen hatte 2001 dabei gibt es doch wirklich Leute die meinen Apple hätte das erfunden. 
Naja aus meinen Beobachtungen konnte ich auch feststellen das Apple Kunden meist nicht sehr technisch bewandert sind.
Die richtigen Nerds kaufen sich kein Mac.

Wenn Apple Autos bauen würde, täten sie als erstes VW verklagen weil ihre Karre auch 4 Räder und ein Lenkrad hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

Stimmt, die richtigen Nerds arbeiten mit Linux und haben ein N900, also nix mit Android und die Leute sind Apple ziemlich egal.


----------



## Liza (30. September 2011)

Apple wird mir immer unsympathischer, die sollten Ihre Kraft lieber in Ihre Produkte stecken als ständig zu klagen.
Apple verhält sich wie so ein kleines Kind, hoffen wir mal das der blöde Verein auch mal erwachsen wird.


----------



## valandil (30. September 2011)

Die werden nie erwachsen. Sieht man ja an den Patentklagen, und wie sie die Klagen aufgezogen haben (ändern des Galaxy Tab Bildes auf "iPad-Niveau", ... ).
Sollen sie doch weiter mit kindischem Verhalten versuchen ihre Macht zu erhalten. Das wird nur so lange halten, bis auch die letzten inkompetenten Richter (gibt's anscheinend zu viele..Geld regiert die Welt..) einsehen was für einem Schwachsinn sie da zustimmen.


----------



## cuthbert (30. September 2011)

Ich glaube trotzdem immer noch dass die News ein Fake istoder sehr überspitzt und aus dem Kontext gerissen wiedergegeben wurde. Sowas lächerliches ("oh, die klauen mir Marktanteile, verbietet das!") kann es doch nicht geben, nicht mal Apple würde sich so herabwürdigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Naja aus meinen Beobachtungen konnte ich auch feststellen das Apple Kunden meist nicht sehr technisch bewandert sind.
> Die richtigen Nerds kaufen sich kein Mac.


 
Ich kann deine Beobachtungen eher weniger teilen (liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich mit meinen 17 Jahren in der EDV Branche wohl noch nicht so viel Erfahrung wie du habe  ).
Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen das der Löwenanteil der Spielkinder Windows einsetzt und die absolute Mehrheit der Appleuser die Geräte zum professionellen Einsatz kauft.


----------



## Liza (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, die richtigen Nerds arbeiten mit Linux und haben ein N900, also nix mit Android und die Leute sind Apple ziemlich egal.


 
Naja auf dem N900 kann man aber auch Android drauf laufen lassen und das teilweise sogar flotter als richtige Android Geräte.


----------



## jensi251 (30. September 2011)

Revenger schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich dem Artikel kein Glauben schenken.


 Wenn man sowas auch vom Apfel aus schreibt.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (30. September 2011)

Ich weiß warum ich kein IPhone und kein IPad habe .......


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem immer noch dass die News ein Fake istoder sehr überspitzt und aus dem Kontext gerissen wiedergegeben wurde. Sowas lächerliches ("oh, die klauen mir Marktanteile, verbietet das!") kann es doch nicht geben, nicht mal Apple würde sich so herabwürdigen.


 Klar sind die News unsinn. Von vorne bis hinten...
Der Marktanteil und die Verkäufe des iPads sind der Konkurenz momentan weit voraus. Das iPad ist ein eigener Markt für sich.

Aber Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und ist gut für den Kunden. Daher begrüße ich es wenn Samsung mehr Erfolg hat, sie sollten nur damit aufhören das Design zu klauen.
Ich denke die Lektion haben sie begriffen, nachdem sie von mehreren Gerichten abgestraft wurden.
Hier gibt es auch Kulturelle Unterschiede, weil in Asian das Kopieren generell als nicht sehr kritisch angesehen wird. (Was auch in Südkorea der Fall ist)


----------



## Razilein (30. September 2011)

Selten so nen schwachsinn gelesen... Tolle News eines Apple Hassers...

Warum Apple gegen Samsung vorgeht kann man genau da sehen:

Samsung vs. Apple: Euer Urteil in 30 Sekunden | ifun.de/iPhone :: Alles zum iPhone


Und seid mal ehrlich: Ihr würdet genau das selbe tun....

An die vielen Apple Hasser da draussen: Glaubt net einfach jeden Dreck den ihr so findet...

EDIT: Der Hammer sind ja die Kopierten iOS Icons in den Samsung Stores...


----------



## Floletni (30. September 2011)

Seht es mal objektiv. Dieser Link zu einer Studie könnte für die zwei über mir recht nützlich sein: Psychologie: Sag nichts gegen mein iPhone! - Golem.de


----------



## Adam West (30. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Beobachtungen eher weniger teilen (liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich mit meinen 17 Jahren in der EDV Branche wohl noch nicht so viel Erfahrung wie du habe  ).
> Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen das der Löwenanteil der Spielkinder Windows einsetzt und die absolute Mehrheit der Appleuser die Geräte zum professionellen Einsatz kauft.


 
Soso, Windowsuser sind also Spielekinder und alle anderen die was auf sich halten und "professionell" sind, kaufen Apple Produkte 
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber langsam nervst du mit deinem Pro Apple und Anti-alles-andere Geplapper!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Soso, Windowsuser sind also Spielekinder und alle anderen die was auf sich halten und "professionell" sind, kaufen Apple Produkte
> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber langsam nervst du mit deinem Pro Apple und Anti-alles-andere Geplapper!


 
Kannst du nicht lesen (oder noch schlimmer nicht verstehen)?
Ich sagte nicht das alle Windows User spielen, sonder die meisten Spieler Windows benutzen. Das ist nicht das Gleiche. Aber Macs werden zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil dafür gekauft um mit ihnen Geld zu verdienen, sprich professioneller Einsatz.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen (oder noch schlimmer nicht verstehen)?
> Ich sagte nicht das alle Windows User spielen, sonder die meisten Spieler Windows benutzen. Das ist nicht das Gleiche. Aber Macs werden zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil dafür gekauft um mit ihnen Geld zu verdienen, sprich professioneller Einsatz.


 Das ändert sich aber gerade, denn gerade bei Spielen ist die iOS Plattform weit voraus und viele kaufen sich ein iPhone oder iPad wegen des breiteren Spieleangebots.
Andere kaufen sich Macbooks oder iMacs, weil sie das Design cool finden oder weil es einfach im Trend ist ein Apple Gerät zu haben.
Der Anteil der Personen die Apple Geräte für den Professionellen Einsatz kaufen, hat sich im Verhältnis deutlich verringert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Personen die Apple Geräte für den Professionellen Einsatz kaufen, hat sich im Verhältnis deutlich verringert.


 
Damit hast du sicher recht. Was aber an den Proportionen nichts ändert. Da auch PCs mal eine höhere professionelle Quote hatten. Heute findest du sie in jedem Kinderzimmer. Und die meisten User sind schon mit rudimentären Office Funktionene überfordert.


----------



## Adam West (30. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen (oder noch schlimmer nicht verstehen)?
> Ich sagte nicht das alle Windows User spielen, sonder die meisten Spieler Windows benutzen. Das ist nicht das Gleiche. Aber Macs werden zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil dafür gekauft um mit ihnen Geld zu verdienen, sprich professioneller Einsatz.


 


> ...Löwenanteil der Spielkinder Windows einsetzt...


Damit tust du Menschen indirekt beleidigen, die Windows zum Spielen verwenden. Ich wusste garnicht das selbst 45 jährige Windows Gamer Spielekiddies sind... Also bitte.

Aber Moment, ich nenn dich jetzt einfach professionelles Appli Kiddie, da du ja höchswarscheinlich Apple Produkte im Profi Umfeld verwendest. Stell dich doch nicht dumm, du weißt genau was ich meine!


----------



## Greyfox (30. September 2011)

Man man man,

1. Hier geht es um Tablets und nicht PC (Profis kaufen sich einen MAC, schon mal ne AD auf nem Mac konfiguriert?)
   Spieler nutzen Windows, da viele Spiele nicht auf OSX funktionieren und nicht weil Windows toll ist.
2. Bitte erstmal die Unterschiede nachlesen zwischen Patent und Geschmacksmuster. (von wegen American Dream eher EU
    Nightmare)
3. Nerds benutzen was sie wollen, egal ob Unix/OSX/Windows/android, was gerade passt.
4. der größte Anteil von Windows PCs wird verkauft um damit Geld zu verdienen.
5. Jeder von euch würde jegliches rechtliche Mittel nutzen um seine Einkommen zu sichern/zu wahren
6. Apple- user (Tablets/Iphone NICHT MAC) sind auch meiner Erfahrung nach keine Experten, was aber für das Produkt 
   spricht, denn jeder kann es bedienen. Selbst eine Katze kann mit einem Tablet (egal welches) Aktionen hervorrufen und 
   apple war da nunmal Erster mit dem Ipad. (bezogen auf Bedienbarkeit)

Ich freue mich über den Konflikt zwischen Apple und Samsung, die IT- Branche findet immer einen lachenden Dritten.

MfG 
Greyfox


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Damit tust du Menschen indirekt beleidigen, die Windows zum Spielen verwenden. Ich wusste garnicht das selbst 45 jährige Windows Gamer Spielekiddies sind... Also bitte.



Habe ich alle gesagt?



Adam West schrieb:


> Aber Moment, ich nenn dich jetzt einfach professionelles Appli Kiddie, da du ja höchswarscheinlich Apple Produkte im Profi Umfeld verwendest. Stell dich doch nicht dumm, du weißt genau was ich meine!


 
Nö.
Ich bin EDV Dienstleister und supporte seit 1994 PCs (Server, Netzwerke, .... ) und seit 2006 auch Macs. Daher die Beobachtung mit dem Ergebniss das der Mac eher den professionellen User anspricht.
Wenn man die Apple nicht-Apple "Beobachtung" auf Telefone übertragen will, wird es fast unmöglich zu unterscheiden wer was kauft. Da man schwer trennen kann zwischen 100%igem Diensttelefon oder einem Telefon was zwischen 0 und 99% beruflich eingesetzt wird. Wenn ich diese Feststellung auf unser Büro übertragen würde, käme ich zu dem Fazit das 99% der Apple Telefone/ Tablets professionell genutzt werden, dürfte aber nicht repräsentativ sein.


----------



## rabe08 (30. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Mein alten Palm m515 Organizer könnte man auch mit dem iPhone verwechseln aus der Ferne.
> Komisch das der schon ein Touchscreen hatte 2001 dabei gibt es doch wirklich Leute die meinen Apple hätte das erfunden.
> Naja aus meinen Beobachtungen konnte ich auch feststellen das Apple Kunden meist nicht sehr technisch bewandert sind.
> Die richtigen Nerds kaufen sich kein Mac.
> ...


 
Der m515 war zu seiner Zeit ein Topgerät, aber mit dem iPhone verwechseln? Wenn man sich die Augen verbindet vielleicht. Man kann schon auf die Idee kommen, das Apple den Touchscreen erfunden hat - sie haben es natürlich nicht - sie haben schließlich schon 1993 ihren ersten PDA mit Toucscreen rausgebracht. Sie waren Ihrer Zeit halt schon immer voraus


----------



## rabe08 (30. September 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Genau wie alle Autohersteller, die beuten auch nur den Erfinder aus! Diese Scharlatans!


 
Schatzilein, es wurden in Deutschland schon Autos aus China beschlagnahmt, da diese z.B. zu 97% optisch einem Smart entsprachen. Einfach eingeführte Produkte kopieren ist nicht. In keiner Branche. Und die Automobilbranche als Ganzes gesehen zahlt jedes Jahr viele Milliarden an Erfinder.


----------



## rabe08 (30. September 2011)

JoshuaNRW schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ich kein IPhone und kein IPad habe .......


 
Dein Taschengeld reicht nicht?


----------



## Cosmas (30. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Dein Taschengeld reicht nicht?



es is sein taschengeld einfach nicht wert und das seh ich genauso.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Dein Taschengeld reicht nicht?


 OK das war echt lustig


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nö.
> Bla Bla
> Blub


 


@ Adam: u know, dont feed the ....!? 
@ Thread: war ja indirekt bekannt das die klagen wegen dem ist, Angst!? Naja um die Vorherrschaft vielleicht. Und Design hin oder her. Apple hats nicht erfunden, Apple hats "berühmt" gemacht und das ist ein unterschied.
Die Samsung Tablets haben ihr eigenes Design (anscheinend, sonst müsste ja man nicht Bilder fälschen vor Gericht), sind billiger aber sehen hochwertig aus und haben schon vor dem jeweiligen Iblub Release ne bessere Technik an Bord, da würd ich mich auch fürchten


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

Das Argument vom Professionellen Umfeld in dem Apple Produkte eingesetzt werden, habe ich so nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Vor einigen Jahren waren die alten Mac´s (Komplett-PC im Monitor) wohl besser als andere Verfügbare Geräte. Man erzielte messbar bessere Ergebnisse (Zeitersparnis).

Heute setzt man dort keinen einzigen Mac mehr ein.

Ich selber Arbeite in der IT Abteilung eines international arbeitenden Instituts. Dort benutzen genau 3 Leute Appel-PC´s/Laptops. Und die haben sie selber mitgebracht.

Allein für den Preis eines vernünftig ausgestatteten Mac´s erhalte ich oft 2 (manchmal mehr) gleichwertige Geräte oder eines mit 4 Jahre Pro Support.

Bitte, nennt mir einen Bereich in dem Apple, unangefochten, alleine professionell verwendet wird. (Das ist ohne Hohn oder Sarkasmus gemeint.)
Mir sind, wie gesagt, keine bekannt.

PS: Das mit der Self-Brandig Geschichte ist gefährlich. Da muss auch ich sehr aufpassen. Ein gutes Produkt vom Zeitpunkt X macht noch nicht den ganzen Konzern und all seine Produkte besser.

Zu den Bildbeweisen: ein Samsung Pad sieht dem iPad nicht zum verwechseln ähnlich aus. Bei einigen Desings muss ich aber zustimmen. Wenn auch nicht bei der Farbwahl. Und bei anderen Sachen ist das Gleichnis arg konstruiert. Eine Verwechselung sollte ausgeschlossen sein.
Allerdings ist es beängstigend das Firmen eigene "Tempel" aufbauen. Um zu viele Dinge wird ein Kult gemacht, selbst um Mineralwasser. Von der Werbeseite aus.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Bitte, nennt mir einen Bereich in dem Apple, unangefochten, alleine professionell verwendet wird. (Das ist ohne Hohn oder Sarkasmus gemeint.)
> Mir sind, wie gesagt, keine bekannt.


 In der Werbe/ Design Branche usw. werden fast nur Macs eingesetzt. Als Beispiel kann dir die PUBLICIS GROUPE nennen: Wer wir sind
Dort gibt es reine Mac support Abteilungen...

Allerdings dominiert Windows natürlich das weltweite Business, abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen wie die Werbebranche.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2011)

Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die Herren anfangen ihre Giftpfeile stecken zu lassen.

Diskutiert mit aber nicht gegen andere User.


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

Danke cl55amg!
OK, leider kann ich nicht sehen wo steht das dort nur Mac verwendet werden. Ich glaube dir aber, von so etwas habe ich schon gehört. Aber auch nur von einer Apple-Jüngerin.

Böse Zungen würden diese Bereiche aber in KiVo stecken.

Hmm wenn die Design Branche a nur Macs einsetzt, wen wundern dann tendenziell ähnliche Geräte? Man baut vertrautes.

Und über die Werbebranche schweige ich mal, dafür muss man nur mal den Fernseher einschalten. Da gruselt es einen.
Ich möchte hier nicht dich kritisieren, ich mag diese Bereiche die du genannt hast nicht. Dort scheint rationales handeln eher selten zu sein.

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Danke cl55amg!
> OK, leider kann ich nicht sehen wo steht das dort nur Mac verwendet werden. Ich glaube dir aber, von so etwas habe ich schon gehört. Aber auch nur von einer Apple-Jüngerin.
> 
> Böse Zungen würden diese Bereiche aber in KiFu stecken.
> ...


 
Ich bin nicht in der Branche, ich kenne nur zufällig ein paar Leute die im IT Support in dieser Branche arbeiten.
Ob das nurn wirklich gerechtfertigt ist, dass die Medienbranche Macs verwendet, ist natürlich eine andere Frage...

In Banken oder Pharmakonzernen stehen keine Macs. Bei Autokonzernen nur in der Designabteilung...


----------



## d00mfreak (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> In der Werbe/ Design Branche usw. werden fast nur Macs eingesetzt. Als Beispiel kann dir die PUBLICIS GROUPE nennen: Wer wir sind
> Dort gibt es reine Mac support Abteilungen...


 
Dazu ein saftiges "Es war einmal..." Es stimmt, dass Macs einmal die dominierenden Maschinen in der Kreativbranche *waren*. Allerdings hat Apple auch hier einen zunehmend schweren Stand, da sie sich zu viel auf den Consumer Markt konzentriert haben. Apples neue Version von Final Cut z.B. hat dem Konkurrenten Adobe Umsatzrekorde beschert, Photoshop/Creative Suite, 3ds Max bzw. die ganze Autodesk-Riege ect. läuft unter Windows mittlerweile mindestens genauso gut. Und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sich Profis teure Geräte unter anderem auch deswegen kaufen, um sich vom (engagierten) Amateur zu unterscheiden, dann erfüllt ein Mac nicht mal mehr den Nimbus des Geräts eines Professionellen, da sich Apple mittlerweile zu sehr auf den Consumer Bereich konzentriert. Und unter den IT-lern hat Apple seit jeher einen schweren Stand, so nach dem Motto, dass man besser gar nix sagt, wenn man nichts gutes sagen kann.

iPhone/iPad ist die einzige Cashcow, die Apple noch hat. Wie lange noch ist allerdings fraglich. Die alten Kunden wenden sich in Scharen ab, die neuen können genauso schnell wieder verschwinden, wie sie gekommen sind. Mal im Ernst: wer von denen, die für Apple atm so fanatisch in die Bresche springen, hat vor der prä-iPhone-Ära bereits bei Apple gekauft? Bei den Smartphone-Verkäufen ist Apple als Hersteller schon "nur noch" zweiter, gegen das Ökosystem Android sieht Apple mittelfristig sowieso keinen Stich, Analysten prophezeien den Abrutsch auf Platz 3 nach Windows Phone. Auf dem Tablet Markt wird ähnliches passieren, nur dass ich hier MS mit Windows 8 - sollte es denn etwas taugen - fast noch am besten aufgestellt sehe. Apple ist ein Trend. Trends gehen vorbei. Dass wir heute in der Mehrzahl IBM-kompatible nutzen, und keine Apples trotz ihres Erfolgs in den 80gern sagt doch alles.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bei den Smartphone-Verkäufen ist Apple als Hersteller schon "nur noch" zweiter, gegen das Ökosystem Android sieht Apple mittelfristig sowieso keinen Stich, Analysten prophezeien den Abrutsch auf Platz 3 nach Windows Phone. Auf dem Tablet Markt wird ähnliches passieren, nur dass ich hier MS mit Windows 8 - sollte es denn etwas taugen - fast noch am besten aufgestellt sehe.


 
Du kennst dich leider, ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, in diesem Markt nicht wirklich aus. Was ich oben zitiert habe zeigt das deutlich. Der Vergleich hinkt und die Prognose ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
Ich bin absolut neutral und sehe die Thematik objektiv. Zudem kenne ich den Markt. Man sollte immer versuchen sowas aus einer unabhängigen Perspektive zu betrachten. Aktuelle Marktanalysen sollte man auch kennen und verstehen können, dann kann man mitreden. Alles andere ist Stammtisch.

Ich sehe das eventuell auch deshalb etwas ernster, weil ich viel Geld investiere in diese Märkte. Daher setze ich mich damit etwas intensiver auseinander.


----------



## d00mfreak (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut neutral und sehe die Thematik objektiv. Zudem kenne ich den Markt. Man sollte immer versuchen sowas aus einer unabhängigen Perspektive zu betrachten. Aktuelle Marktanalysen sollte man auch kennen und verstehen können, dann kann man mitreden. Alles andere ist Stammtisch.



Ich heule grad fast vor Lachen. Klar musst du daran glauben, wenn du darin investierst. Alles andere wäre Sägen am eigenen Ast. Aber die Dreistigkeit, zu behaupten, man hätte Ahnung und wäre unbedingt neutral, nur weil man irgendwo ein paar Euros auf den Tisch geknallt hat, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Also: deiner völlig neutralen und fachmännischen Meinung nach: wie hoch wird Apple noch steigen? Was ist, nachdem sich die Menschen an iPhone und iPad sattgefressen haben, die nächste Offenbarung, die die Menschen weiterhin scharenweise in die Apple Stores treiben wird? Wenn man sich Apples Börsenkurs ansieht, und wie viel Substanz dem im Unternehmen Apple gegenübersteht, dann komme ich nicht umhin, Apple als Blase zu betrachten. 

Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs: Abgang des iGod - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft

Mittlerer Teil. Das ist auch meine Meinung, und m.Mn wesentlich fundierter als deine. Du und deinesgleichen sind ja die, die den Wirtschaftskarren regelmäßig in den Dreck fahren. Also verzeih mir, wenn ich von deiner Meinung nicht viel halte.


----------



## Adam West (30. September 2011)

Vielleicht hier noch was interessantes klick


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> iPhone/iPad ist die einzige Cashcow, die Apple noch hat.



Vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren, bevor du etwas aus deiner subjektiven (und negativen) Sicht heraus behauptest:

Schon wieder: Apple verzeichnet Verkaufsrekord mit Macs - Golem.de



> Apple ist ein Trend. Trends gehen vorbei.



Ein Trend, der seit 10 Jahren andauert. Das wäre der längste Trend aller Zeiten.



Adam West schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier noch was interessantes klick



Interessant!


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Klar musst du daran glauben, wenn du darin investierst. Alles andere wäre Sägen am eigenen Ast.


 An was muss ich denn glauben? In was habe ich denn invstiert?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren,  bevor du etwas aus deiner subjektiven (und negativen) Sicht heraus  behauptest:
> 
> Schon wieder: Apple verzeichnet Verkaufsrekord mit Macs - Golem.de
> 
> Ein Trend, der seit 10 Jahren andauert. Das wäre der längste Trend aller Zeiten.


Ja das ist ja klar aus welcher Perspektive er argumentiert. 
Es ist auch sehr einfach seine Argumente auszuhebeln, dafür brauche ich nicht mal links... (Siehe was ich oben in dem Post geschrieben habe ^^)


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Vielleicht hier noch was interessantes klick


Klingt jetzt schon glaubwürdig, wenn man bedenkt, dass Samsung ein Hauptlieferant von Apple ist/war.


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damit hast du sicher recht. Was aber an den Proportionen nichts ändert. Da auch PCs mal eine höhere professionelle Quote hatten. Heute findest du sie in jedem Kinderzimmer. Und die meisten User sind schon mit rudimentären Office Funktionene überfordert.


 
Ich meinte eigentlich auch nicht wie sie eingesetzt werden sondern ob die Users von den Dingern überhaupt
ne Ahnung haben wie das Ding funktioniert. Und das ist bei Apple Usern nicht der Fall sonst würden sie keine
4000 Euro fürn MacPro mit toller Laptop Grafik ausgeben oder auf die 600 Euro Aufpreis für 12 GB RAM reinfallen.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt schon glaubwürdig, wenn man bedenkt, dass Samsung ein Hauptlieferant von Apple ist/war.


 Ja der Rechtsstreit ist bedauerlich, keine der beiden Unternehmen wollte dies. Keiner hat es böswillig darauf angelegt. Sie hängen beide voneinander ab...


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich auch nicht wie sie eingesetzt werden sondern ob die Users von den Dingern überhaupt
> ne Ahnung haben wie das Ding funktioniert. Und das ist bei Apple Usern nicht der Fall sonst würden sie keine
> 4000 Euro fürn MacPro mit toller Laptop Grafik ausgeben oder auf die 600 Euro Aufpreis für 12 GB RAM reinfallen.


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass der Grossteil der Windows User Ahnung von Hardware hat, oder?
Nur zur Erinnerung: Das Forum hier ist nicht die Realität.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass der Grossteil der Windows User Ahnung von Hardware hat, oder?


 Sehr gutes Argument! Widersprüche finden zu können ist ein wichtiger Skill.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung: Das Forum hier ist nicht die Realität.



Ein wahres Wort. Das wird hier oftmals gerne vergessen (siehe Konsole vs. PC )




blackout24 schrieb:


> Und das ist bei Apple Usern nicht der Fall sonst würden sie keine
> 4000 Euro fürn MacPro mit toller Laptop Grafik ausgeben oder auf die 600 Euro Aufpreis für 12 GB RAM reinfallen.


 
Leider werden Apple Rechner immer nur auf das Preisschild reduziert, aber hinter einem Mac steckt mehr als nur die Summe seiner Bauteile. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich Apples RAM Preise für gerechtfertigt halte


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leider werden Apple Rechner immer nur auf das Preisschild reduziert, aber hinter einem Mac steckt mehr als nur die Summe seiner Bauteile. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich Apples RAM Preise für gerechtfertigt halte


 
Was bleibt den, wenn ich den Preis weglasse?

Sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmte Hardware,OS, Software.

Gut abgestimmte Hardware gibt es auch von anderen, notfalls von mir.

Nur das funktionierende OS ist ein Argument. Es funktioniert aber nur mit einem Rechner! (Oder Produktfamilie).

Windows und Linux müssen für (fast) alle Plattformen laufen, besonders Linux. In X verschiedenen Rechnern in unendlich verschiedener(en) Hardware (Kombinationen/Generationen).

Edit: Für 600€ baue ich mir nen recht flotten PC zum zocken oder ein gutes Notebook.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Was bleibt den, wenn ich den Preis weglasse?
> Sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmte Hardware,OS, Software.
> Gut abgestimmte Hardware gibt es auch von anderen, notfalls von mir.
> Nur das funktionierende OS ist ein Argument. Es funktioniert aber nur mit einem Rechner! (Oder Produktfamilie).
> ...



Mein Gaming-Rechner ist zum Beispiel perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Aber trotz sehr schneller Hardware plus SSD kann er nicht mit meinem (kleineren 21.5") iMac (i5 2.5GHz, Standard HDD) mithalten was die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angeht.

Bei Mac ist es einfach die Leichtigkeit des Seins:

- Booten geht sehr schnell
- Sehr hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit
- Hervorragendes Update Programm, welches extrem schnell arbeitet, im Gegensatz zum gähnend langsamen Win Update (ich sage nur .NET)
- Perfekte Integration und Zusammenarbeit von Safari, Mail und iCal
- Über Mac AppStore und iTunes bekommt man alles geliefert was man an Programmen/Medien braucht
- Perfektes Backup Programm "Time Machine". Unauffällig, schnell und gut.
- Keine ewig lange Einrichtung. Apple ID und Netzwerkschlüssel eingeben, schon läuft der Mac
- Styling. Mein alter Arbeitsrechner steckte in einem HAF-X. Jeder Kunde von mir betrachtete diesen Rechner als Standard 08/15 PC. Jetzt schauen die Kunden fast schon ehrfürchtig auf meinen 27" iMac (O-Ton: "Hammerteil").
- Workflow. Der Finder ist dem Win Explorer in Komfort und Geschwindigkeit sehr deutlich überlegen. Gleiches gilt für die Bedienung von MacOS im Allgemeinen
- Das beste aus drei Welten. Nur beim Mac kann man MacOS, Win und Linux parallel betreiben.

Kurz: ein Mac spart Zeit, Nerven und Aufwand und macht einfach nur Spaß.

Und das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage.
Ein Mac ist eine homogene Mischung aus Geschwindigkeit, Styling und Komfort, und eben nicht nur ein Preisschild.


Aber das soll auch genug dazu gewesen sein, denn das ist eigentlich nicht das Thema


----------



## MasterDevil (30. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Nettes Apple Gebashe aber: Seit dem iPad sehen alle Tablets so aus wie aus wie das iPad. Vorher sahen sie anders aus... Zufall? Ich würde mich an Apples Stelle auch schwer ärgern, wenn einfach alle (!) anderen mein geniales Design nachmachen. Natürlich ist das Design eigentlich total simpel - aber das ist halt das geniale. Und macht es schwer einzusehen, warum das schützenswert ist. Ist wie mit moderner Kunst: "Das kann ich auch machen" - "Hast Du aber nicht"


 
Aha.. also dürfen z.B. Stühle auch nicht mehr von diversen Herstellern hergestellt werden, da sie ja ziemlich ähnlich aussehen. 

Ganz einfach: APPLE FAIL!


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> nur beim Mach kann man MacOS, Win und Linux parallel betreiben.
> 
> Kurz: ein Mac spart Zeit, Nerven und Aufwand und macht einfach nur Spaß.


 
Manch???

Mein Linux ist, selbst auf diesem alten Dell Optiplex 745 (ohne Grafikkarte) sehr schnell unterwegs. Mit SSD und SATA II 6GBit und GraKa wäre er noch schneller.

Jepp schon klar.

Aber ein genialeres Updatesystem als die Repositorys von Linux gibt es wohl nicht. Und ich kann mit diesem PC machen und lassen was ich will. Und das Beste: Das OS ist kostenlos!
Ich habe vorher immer mit XP gearbeitet. Ist in Ordnung. Linux ist aber schneller. Aber der Unterschied im gefühlten arbeiten sollte wohl nirgends so riesig sein. Außer dein PC ist alt, defekt oder schlecht in Schuss.


----------



## Adam West (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein Gaming-Rechner ist zum Beispiel perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Aber trotz sehr schneller Hardware plus SSD kann er nicht mit meinem (kleineren) iMac (i5 2.5GHz, Standard HDD) mithalten was die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angeht.
> 
> Bei Mac ist es einfach die Leichtigkeit des Seins:
> .....


 
Dank Dir, schön mal was technisch versiertes darüber zu lesen (aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## d00mfreak (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren, bevor du etwas aus deiner subjektiven (und negativen) Sicht heraus behauptest:
> 
> Schon wieder: Apple verzeichnet Verkaufsrekord mit Macs - Golem.de



Mit einem Marktanteil von unter 10% ist es halt noch einfach, eigene Verkaufsrekorde zu brechen. Und dass die iPhones die Mac-Verkäufe mitziehen, das war abzusehen.



> Ein Trend, der seit 10 Jahren andauert. Das wäre der längste Trend aller Zeiten.



10 Jahre? Sieh dir die Geschäftszahlen an, es ist grad mal die Hälfte. Im Bild unten idiotensicher aufbereitet. Davor hat Apple seid dem iMac und später dem iPod, ab 2003/4 zusätzlich dem iTunes Store zwar solide schwarze Zahlen geschrieben, der Hype begann allerdings erst so richtig mit dem iPhone. Wie kann man das nicht für eine Blase halten? Auch solltest du den Begriff "Trend" nicht mit der Dauer der aktuellen Modekollektion assoziieren: vor Lehman Brothers gab es den Trend, Kredite an Leute auszugeben, die ihn nicht zurückzahlen konnten z.B. Oder ab Mitte der 90ger: der "Trend", allem Unmengen an Geld in den Rachen zu werfen, wenn das Wort "Internet" im Firmennamen auftauchte. Als besonders cool galt es, das "a" mit dem "@" zu ersetzen. Was geschah: Anfang/Mitte der 2000er merkten die Investoren plötzlich, dass die Firmen aus einzig ein paar Mitarbeitern und Ideen bestanden, die Blase platze, sie ging als die "Dotcom-Blase" in die Geschichte ein.  Zwar ist es bei Apple bei weitem nicht so dramatisch ausgeprägt, allerdings besteht die Firma auch nur aus ein paar Gebäuden, Patenten, und Mitarbeitern. Ich mein, da kann selbst Facebook ähnlich viel auf die Waage werfen. Apple besitzt keine Produktionsmittel, und die von ihnen gekauften Geräte sind einzig Lifestyle Gadgets. Apple ist darauf angewiesen, dass die Kunden ihr Produkt für das atm "stylishste" derselben halten. Ist irgendwann ein Hersteller stylischer, dann haben sie ein ernsthaftes Problem: niemand kauft ein iPhone/Mac, weil er es/ihn zwingend braucht, in den Produktivbereichen haben sie es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in 30 Jahren nicht geschafft, ein Bein durch die Tür zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Manch???



Mac



> Mein Linux ist, selbst auf diesem alten Dell Optiplex 745 (ohne Grafikkarte) sehr schnell unterwegs. Mit SSD und SATA II 6GBit und GraKa wäre er noch schneller.
> Jepp schon klar.
> Aber ein genialeres Updatesystem als die Repositorys von Linux gibt es wohl nicht. Und ich kann mit diesem PC machen und lassen was ich will. Und das Beste: Das OS ist kostenlos!
> Ich habe vorher immer mit XP gearbeitet. Ist in Ordnung. Linux ist aber schneller. Aber der Unterschied im gefühlten arbeiten sollte wohl nirgends so riesig sein. Außer dein PC ist alt, defekt oder schlecht in Schuss.



Linux hat mir auch gut gefallen. Ich habe viele Distributionen längere Zeit getestet (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, OpenSuse, Fedora, Mint). Die waren auch gut, keine Frage. Aber halt kein MacOS



Adam West schrieb:


> Dank Dir, schön mal was technisch versiertes darüber zu lesen (aus eigener Erfahrung)



Nix zu danken. Ich finde halt bei dem Thema wird immer zu sehr schwarz und weiß diskutiert




d00mfreak schrieb:


> Mit einem Marktanteil von unter 10% ist es halt noch einfach, eigene Verkaufsrekorde zu brechen. Und dass die iPhones die Mac-Verkäufe mitziehen, das war abzusehen.



Eine extrem beachtliche Zahl, für einen eher kleinen Computer Hersteller. 

Zum Rest dessen was du geschrieben hast:
Apples Aufstieg begann mit dem iPod, und der wurde vor 10 Jahren eingeführt. Apple hat mit den iPods schon Milliarden gescheffelt, bevor das iPhone kam.
Und die Grafik, die du aufgeführt hast, kann alles bedeuten. Ich lese da jedenfalls nichts von Apple


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> 10 Jahre? Sieh dir die Geschäftszahlen an, es ist grad mal die Hälfte. Im Bild unten idiotensicher aufbereitet. Davor hat Apple seid dem iMac und später dem iPod, ab 2003/4 zusätzlich dem iTunes Store zwar solide schwarze Zahlen geschrieben, der Hype begann allerdings erst so richtig mit dem iPhone. Wie kann man das nicht für eine Blase halten? Auch solltest du den Begriff "Trend" nicht mit der Dauer der aktuellen Modekollektion assoziieren: vor Lehman Brothers gab es den Trend, Kredite an Leute auszugeben, die ihn nicht zurückzahlen konnten z.B. Oder ab Mitte der 90ger: der "Trend", allem Unmengen an Geld in den Rachen zu werfen, wenn das Wort "Internet" im Firmennamen auftauchte. Als besonders cool galt es, das "a" mit dem "@" zu ersetzen. Was geschah: Anfang/Mitte der 2000er merkten die Investoren plötzlich, dass die Firmen aus einzig ein paar Mitarbeitern und Ideen bestanden, die Blase platze, sie ging als die "Dotcom-Blase" in die Geschichte ein.  Zwar ist es bei Apple bei weitem nicht so dramatisch ausgeprägt, allerdings besteht die Firma auch nur aus ein paar Gebäuden, Patenten, und Mitarbeitern. Ich mein, da kann selbst Facebook ähnlich viel auf die Waage werfen. Apple besitzt keine Produktionsmittel, und die von ihnen gekauften Geräte sind einzig Lifestyle Gadgets. Apple ist darauf angewiesen, dass die Kunden ihr Produkt für das atm "stylishste" derselben halten. Ist irgendwann ein Hersteller stylischer, dann haben sie ein ernsthaftes Problem: niemand kauft ein iPhone/Mac, weil er es/ihn zwingend braucht, in den Produktivbereichen haben sie es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in 30 Jahren nicht geschafft, ein Bein durch die Tür zu bekommen.


 
Mir war schon klar das du meinem letzten Post auweichen würdest 

Du weisst doch garnicht was eine Blase auf dem Markt ist. Noch scheinst du zu verstehen, dass Apple nicht mit virtuellen, sondern mit Sachgütern handelt.
Dein Post macht überhaupt keinen Sinn und zeigt deutlich das du ein Problem mit Apple hast, nicht sachlich argumentieren kannst und dich mit der Materie nicht auskennst.

@ Cook2211
Sorry aber dein Loblied auf Macs ist wirklich übertrieben. Sicherlich hat MacOS ein paar Vorteile, aber deine Darstellung ist eher Wunschdenken und totales *schwarz/weiß* denken.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Apples Aufstieg begann mit dem iPod, und der  wurde vor 10 Jahren eingeführt. Apple hat mit den iPods schon  Milliarden gescheffelt, bevor das iPhone kam.
> Und die Grafik, die du aufgeführt hast, kann alles bedeuten. Ich lese da jedenfalls nichts von Apple


 Seine Grafik ist ein Witz...


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Sorry aber dein Loblied auf Macs ist wirklich übertrieben. Sicherlich hat MacOS ein paar Vorteile, aber deine Darstellung ist eher Wunschdenken.



Nein, ich gebe ja nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen im Vergleich PC gegen Mac als Arbeits- und Privatrechner wieder. Mit Wunschdenken hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich gebe ja nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen im Vergleich PC gegen Mac als Arbeits- und Privatrechner wieder. Mit Wunschdenken hat das nichts zu tun.


 Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber lies doch mal was du da geschrieben hast. Wenn MacOS so gut wäre, dann müssten wir alle sofort komplett umsteigen, oder
dein Windows Rechner muss wirklich Probleme haben...


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden, aber lies doch mal was du da geschrieben hast. Wenn MacOS so gut wäre, dann müssten wir alle sofort komplett umsteigen, oder
> dein Windows Rechner muss wirklich Probleme haben...


 
Weder noch. Wenn man beides im Einsatz hat, dann wundert man sich zusehends wie man über die Schwächen von Windows so lange hinwegsehen konnte.
Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen. Beurteilen kann man es nur, wenn man eine Mac länger nutzt. Und da ist es erstaunlich, wie einfach das Computerleben sein kann.


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> oder dein Windows Rechner muss wirklich Probleme haben...


 
Welches Windows hast du für diesen Vergleich genutzt?
3?
95?
ME?

Und welches MacOS?

Lion?
MacOS10.X?

Wenn hier solche Vor und Nachteile diskutiert werden sollen müssen wichtige Daten wie: 
Hardware, 
OS, 
SP,
Bit,
Jahr und Software, 
eventuell Treiber.

Stichwort: Nachvollziehbarkeit.

Edit: Suse 11.4 macht das arbeiten am PC auch einfacher.
Und Win 7 war ja auch ein nicht zu verachtender Schritt nach vorne.
Ich schweige mal vom kommenden 8.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

@ Research
Alles gute Argumente!

@ Cook2211
Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen möchte und kann ich dir nicht nehmen. Allerdings ist dein superlatives Lob an MacOS sehr subjektiv. Das empfindest du vielleicht so, aber andere Menschen sehen es anders.
Das ist bei Usability Fragen oft das Problem...


----------



## d00mfreak (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar das du meinem letzten Post auweichen würdest


 
Warum sollte ich dir Beachtung schenken? Bisher gabs von dir doch nur heiße Luft. Einzig den Quake-Avatar kann ich dir zugute halten.


----------



## Altair7 (30. September 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Nettes Apple Gebashe aber: Seit dem iPad sehen alle Tablets so aus wie aus wie das iPad. Vorher sahen sie anders aus... Zufall? Ich würde mich an Apples Stelle auch schwer ärgern, wenn einfach alle (!) anderen mein geniales Design nachmachen. Natürlich ist das Design eigentlich total simpel - aber das ist halt das geniale. Und macht es schwer einzusehen, warum das schützenswert ist. Ist wie mit moderner Kunst: "Das kann ich auch machen" - "Hast Du aber nicht"


 
 auch wenn ich finde, das Apple das etwas...ungeschickt angeht, aber ich würde mir das auch nicht gefallen lassen.

Und hört auf mit dem "aber das sieht doch ganz anders aus als das Apple!!!" ... ein Leihe sieht nicht mal auf dem 2. Blick, das es sich nicht um ein ipad handelt (lassen wir den Apfel auf der Rückseite mal weg)
Das WIR einen Unteschied sehen, ist klar....ist mit Floristen und Blumen ja auch so 

klar...ein Talet PC schaut immer wie ein Tablet PC aus....ABER   Im Smartphonebereich schaffen es HTC, Sony usw. ja auch, dass man auf den ersten Blick sagen kann : Das ist vom Hersteller XYZ

Samsung hat super eigene Hardware....warum nicht auch eigene MARKANTE Optik ?


hoffe einigen einen Denkanstoß gegeben zu haben... wer dem nicht zustimmen kann, soll bei seiner Meinung bleiben. Ist ja auch OK.


mfg

Altair7


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dir Beachtung schenken? Bisher gabs von dir doch nur heiße Luft. Einzig den Quake-Avatar kann ich dir zugute halten.


 Ich befürchte es würde in diesem Rahmen zu weit führen, zu erklären warum Apple keine "Blase" ist und warum es überhaupt kein Problem ist, dass Apple nicht alles selbst fertigt. (Es ist sogar ein riesen Vorteil für manche Firmen, abhängig von dem Markt in dem sie operieren) Solche grundsätzlichen Sachen musste ich mir Jahrelang in Wirtschaftswissenschaften Vorlesungen anhören. (nein das ist nicht mein Hauptfach)
Aber gerne kann ich versuchen konkreten Fragen zu beantworten bzw. dir meine Sichtweise näher zu bringen...



Altair7 schrieb:


> auch wenn ich finde, das Apple das  etwas...ungeschickt angeht, aber ich würde mir das auch nicht gefallen  lassen.
> 
> Und hört auf mit dem "aber das sieht doch ganz anders  aus als das Apple!!!" ... ein Leihe sieht nicht mal auf dem 2. Blick,  das es sich nicht um ein ipad handelt (lassen wir den Apfel auf der  Rückseite mal weg)
> Das WIR einen Unteschied sehen, ist klar....ist mit Floristen und Blumen ja auch so
> ...


Es geht ja nicht wirklich darum das Konsumenten die beiden Geräte verwechseln und dann fäschlicherweise das Galaxy Tab kaufen.
Es geht darum das ein Design, welches auf dem Markt gut ankommt und dessen Geschmacksmuster geschützt ist, kopiert wird, damit die Kunden das Produkt eher annehmen.
Der Tablet Markt ist wirklich sehr schwierig aktuell, weil er quasi fast nur aus dem iPad besteht. Samsung wollte da unbedingt rein und hat ein "Risiko" auf sich genommen...


----------



## Altair7 (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht wirklich darum das Konsumenten die beiden Geräte verwechseln und dann fäschlicherweise das Galaxy Tab kaufen.
> Es geht darum das ein Design, welches auf dem Markt gut ankommt und dessen Geschmacksmuster geschützt ist, kopiert wird, damit die Kunden das Produkt eher annehmen.
> Der Tablet Markt ist wirklich sehr schwierig aktuell, weil er quasi fast nur aus dem iPad besteht. Samsung wollte da unbedingt rein und hat ein "Risiko" auf sich genommen...


 
Ich meinte auch nicht, dass er das falsche kauft...wo Apple draufsteht ist schließlich auch Apple drinn(.....ok....stimmt so jetzt leider nicht ganz ). Es ging mir viel mehr darum, dass Samsung die Karosarie vom Farrari auf dem eigenem Fahrwerk draufbaut. 
Ist jetzt natürlich etwas krass Methaphorisch dargestellt, trifft aber den Nagel auf dem Kopf.


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht, dass er das falsche kauft...wo Apple draufsteht ist schließlich auch Apple drinn(.....ok....stimmt so jetzt leider nicht ganz ). Es ging mir viel mehr darum, dass Samsung die Karosarie vom Farrari auf dem eigenem Fahrwerk draufbaut.
> Ist jetzt natürlich etwas krass Methaphorisch dargestellt, trifft aber den Nagel auf dem Kopf.


 Es ist wie mit den Chinesen, die das Design der S-Klasse regelmäßig kopieren. Diese Wagen würde in Deutschland zurecht sofort vom Markt genommen werden. Auch wenn das Design nicht 1:1 übereinstimmt, ist die Ähnlichkeit so stark, dass eben das "Geschmacksmuster" kopiert wurde. 
Ein paar lustige Bilder dazu: Autoklone: Die zehn dreistesten Kopien aus China - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Welches Windows hast du für diesen Vergleich genutzt?



Win7 64 bit



> Und welches MacOS?



Lion




> Wenn hier solche Vor und Nachteile diskutiert werden sollen müssen wichtige Daten wie:
> Hardware,



Signatur lesen hilft


Darüber hinaus:

Win7 64bit: i5 750 3.6GHz, 8GB, 120GB SSD, Nvida 9800GT
Mac: i5 Sandy Bridge 2.5 GHz, 4GB, 500GB HDD Radeon HD6750M




cl55amg schrieb:


> Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen möchte und kann ich dir nicht nehmen. Allerdings ist dein superlatives Lob an MacOS sehr subjektiv. Das empfindest du vielleicht so, aber andere Menschen sehen es anders. Das ist bei Usability Fragen oft das Problem...



Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass ich eine allgemein gültige Aussage mache. Aber ich bin auch kein Super-Duper-Apple-Fan. Meine Aussagen betreffen den alltäglichen Workflow.
Und da sind einige meiner Aussagen eben nicht subjektiv. Das Win-Update im Gegensatz zum Apple Update lahm ist, lässt sich belegen, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Gleiches gilt auch für die Einrichtung des Systems, oder die Backup Funktion.
Und die Frage ist halt, ob du beispielsweise schon mit einem Mac gearbeitet hast (nicht nur ausprobiert), oder halt eben nicht?
Denn Gegenargumentation ohne Hintergrundwissen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht, dass er das falsche kauft...wo Apple draufsteht ist schließlich auch Apple drinn(.....ok....stimmt so jetzt leider nicht ganz ). Es ging mir viel mehr darum, dass Samsung die Karosarie vom Farrari auf dem eigenem Fahrwerk draufbaut.
> Ist jetzt natürlich etwas krass Methaphorisch dargestellt, trifft aber den Nagel auf dem Kopf.


 
Nee, das trifft garnichts auf den Kopf. Nur weil du beide Produkte nicht unterscheiden kannst, heisst das nicht, das andere das nicht besser können. Ich finde bei direkter Betrachtung, sieht man dass das eine ein Samsung ist und das andere von Apple. Einzig und allein die Rückseite würde für mich "ähnlichkeiten" aufweisen.
Die Front und der Rahmen drumherum jedoch nicht - wie schon 1000x geschrieben, Apple hat das Design nicht erfunden, Apple hat kuriose Patente "bekommen" (gekauft!?), über die man nur lachen kann (runde Ecken, klare Oberfläche, farbige Icons). Andere Produkte sehen noch ähnlicher aus oder genauso wie ein Samsung, gegen diese aber wird nicht wegen Geschmacksm.Verletzung geklagt. Komisch... diese News bestätigt das ganze, sowie meine Meinung und die Meinung etlicher anderer User hier.
Ich hoffe nur das diese lustigen, sehr allgemein gehaltenen Patente für nichtig erklärt werden...




cl55amg schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit den Chinesen, die das Design der S-Klasse regelmäßig kopieren. Diese Wagen würde in Deutschland zurecht sofort vom Markt genommen werden. Auch wenn das Design nicht 1:1 übereinstimmt, ist die Ähnlichkeit so stark, dass eben das "Geschmacksmuster" kopiert wurde.
> Ein paar lustige Bilder dazu: Autoklone: Die zehn dreistesten Kopien aus China - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto



Gehört zwar überhaupt net zum Thema, hab mir aber die Bildchen mal angeschaut, die Nummern 3,4,10,11 haben mMn überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit bis auf teilweise die Farbe, die anderen sind eindeutig.
Also sieht das jeder Mensch anscheinend anderes, so würde ich empfehlen, das wir den (auch gekauften!? xD) Richtern die Entscheidung überlassen, da hier ansonsten ein Mod dicht machen wird. Offtopic FTW! 

Schade das sich 2 so grosse Firmen nicht anders einig werden können, denn so gehts nur an "uns" wieder aus...


----------



## cl55amg (30. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass ich eine allgemein gültige Aussage mache. Aber ich bin auch kein Super-Duper-Apple-Fan. Meine Aussagen betreffen den alltäglichen Workflow.
> Und da sind einige meiner Aussagen eben nicht subjektiv. Das Win-Update im Gegensatz zum Apple Update lahm ist, lässt sich belegen, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Gleiches gilt auch für die Einrichtung des Systems, oder die Backup Funktion.
> Und die Frage ist halt, ob du beispielsweise schon mit einem Mac gearbeitet hast (nicht nur ausprobiert), oder halt eben nicht?
> Denn Gegenargumentation ohne Hintergrundwissen macht keinen Sinn.


 
Windows Update ist aufwändiger, weil die Updates nicht nur häufiger kommen, sondern auch ein größeres Datenvolumen haben. Windows ist das am meisten verbreitete Betriebssystem und
daher die Hauptzielscheibe für Schadsoftware. Da hat Apple solange einen Vorteil, solange sie nur einen kleinen Marktanteil haben.

Ich arbeite nicht mit Windows oder mit MacOS. Ich arbeite mit Applikationen die auf diesen beiden Betriebssystemen laufen. (Sofern für beide verfügbar)
Ob ich Excel oder einen eMail Client auf Windows oder MacOS zum arbeiten verwende, macht für mich kaum einen Unterschied. Auch bei anderen Programmen sehe ich keinen besonders großen Vorteil für MacOS.
Wie gesagt das ist sehr subjektiv und hängt auch etwas von dem persönlichen know how/ Fähigkeiten ab, die man in diesem Bereich hat. Ein User der nicht gerade ein Software Speizialist ist, kommt manchmal eher mit MacOS und iOS klar. Die GUI wurde von Apple schon recht gut und einfach designt. Für einen User wie mich ist das aber kein Vorteil.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Windows Update ist aufwändiger, weil die Updates nicht nur häufiger kommen, sondern auch ein größeres Datenvolumen haben. Windows ist das am meisten verbreitete Betriebssystem und
> daher die Hauptzielscheibe für Schadsoftware. Da hat Apple solange einen Vorteil, solange sie nur einen kleinen Marktanteil haben.



Die Gründe dafür sind letztlich egal. Es ist halt so. Zudem muss für das Win-Update meistens der Rechner auch noch zweimal neu gestartet werden.



> Ob ich Excel oder einen eMail Client auf Windows oder MacOS zum arbeiten verwende, macht für mich kaum einen Unterschied.



Mail arbeitet aber beispielsweise schneller als Windows Live Mail.



> Auch bei anderen Programmen sehe ich keinen besonders großen Vorteil für MacOS.



Photoshop CS5 startet unter MacOS mit den gleichen Presets/PlugIns wesentlich schneller als unter Win, und durch die klarere Struktur des Finders gegenüber dem Explorer, ist das Suchen von Dateien (sind bei mir tausende) aus dem Programm heraus wesentlich übersichtlicher und schneller



> Wie gesagt das ist sehr subjektiv und hängt auch etwas von dem persönlichen know how/ Fähigkeiten ab, die man in diesem Bereich hat.



Nö. Wenn sich ein OS schnell und intuitiv bedienen lässt, dann profitiert man immer. Das hat doch nix mit den Fähigkeiten zu tun


----------



## Research (30. September 2011)

Backup: Mal von einer unantastbar seriösen Quelle: MIR! 

Also meine Beobachtung ist: Ein Image zu erstellen braucht bei uns ca. eine halbe Stunde.

Aber was machen wir?

Wir suchen nach Updates und Installieren sie. 1GBit DSL FTW! ca10-20 Minuten.

Dann erstellen wir mit Acronis ein neues Image. C. 5-10 Minuten.

Das Einspielen, um einen nackten Laptop einsatzbereit zu machen, dauert ca. 5 Minuten.

Anmerkung: Wir nutzen Dell Standartgeräte. So gibt es für jede Gerätegeneration (4) ein gültiges Image.

Das personalisieren dauert natürlich etwas länger. Hier gehen wir auf alle Extrawünsche ein.

Uns bremst allen die Backupplatte am Server. Ist eine Externe. Spezial  USB. Es bremsen nur die 7.200 2,5" Festplatte im Laptop und die 3,5"  Imageplatte.

Und dann läuft das Gerät mit dem erstem Boot.

Edit 1: Zum E-Mail System: wer von MS standardmäßig mitgeliefertes Zeug benutzt hat sein Mac verdient! Und sag jetzt nicht du störst dich dort auch am I-E?

Edit 2: Wenn Windows zu langsam ist... -moment welche Festplatten hat dein Mac und welche der MS?
Sonst defragmentieren, aufräumen und bedenken Windows läuft fast überall (groß, behäbig). MacOS (klein, schnell) nur an diesem Gerät(teklasse).


----------



## SplitxD1 (30. September 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> Hier sieht man wie viel Angst Apple hat [...]



Ja, irgent ein Anwalt sagt Apple hat Angst und die Welt glaubt es. Blödsinn sowas.
Eben so wie deine Prozentangaben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple hatte im April 68,7%


Lasst das Thema doch einfach ruhen, die Richter entscheiden, nicht Ihr, nicht Apple, nicht Samsung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig und allein die Rückseite würde für mich "ähnlichkeiten" aufweisen.


Stimmt, die beiden Äpfel könnte man leicht verwechseln. 

Mit der Aussage schießt du dich eigentlich selber ins Aus.


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch irgendwie lustig, wenn Samsung ihre Tablets jetzt gPad nennen würden.


 
Dann hätte Apple wenigstens mal *einen* richtigen Grund zum Klagen. 



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Im vorletztem Quartal hatte Android einen Marktanteil von 33% bei den Tablets, letztes Quartal waren es ca. 26%. Deshalb finde ich die Angaben des Händlers als durchaus realistisch. Mit dem Preis hat das nix zu tun. Sowohl die High-End Smartphones als auch die Tablets spielen in einer ähnlichen Preisliga wie die iGadgets, trotzdem gehören sie zu den beliebtesten Modellen in der Gesamtauswahl.


 
Dann hat der Spiegel wohl einfach schlechte Quellen


----------



## Cook2211 (30. September 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Wenn Windows zu langsam ist... -moment welche Festplatten hat dein Mac und welche der MS?



Windows ist nicht zu langsam. Aber MacOS ist schneller.
Beide SSD. 



> Sonst defragmentieren, aufräumen und bedenken Windows läuft fast überall (groß, behäbig). MacOS (klein, schnell) nur an diesem Gerät(teklasse).



Defragmentieren braucht man eine SSD nicht (sollte man auch nicht). Aufgeräumt und konfiguriert (msconfig, services.msc usw.) ist mein Win immer.


Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist hier (eigentlich) nicht das Thema


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt, die beiden Äpfel könnte man leicht verwechseln.
> 
> Mit der Aussage schießt du dich eigentlich selber ins Aus.


 
Aha und warum? Erleuchte mich!!! Anscheinend schiesst dich dein Kommentar grad ins aus 
Die Rückseite ist gewölbt, so wie beim Iphone, aäh Pad (xD) und aufgrund der weissen Farbe sehen sich diese ähnlich (habe Bilder mit weisser Abdeckung hinten gesehen), ausser es gibt diese in schwarz etc.
Und selbst wenn, vor Gericht wurden die schon millionenfach angesprochenen Dinge, sowie verpackung etc lol, angestritten, nicht die Rückseite. Vom SGS2 wurde die Galerie und Slider angestritten, die Samsung mit nem FW Update geändert hat.
Ich sehe schon wie Apple seine fragwürdigen Patente verliert


----------



## SplitxD1 (30. September 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Aaahahahahaahaha...
> Oh wtf
> Das is ja das geilste: Oh man, Apple ist so ein peinlicher Störfall im IT Business, der Wahnsinn...
> 
> Danke für die News!


 
Ohne Apple hätte das IT Buisness wahrscheinlich immer noch kein GUI in Betriebssystemen.
Aber gut, einer ist immer das "schwarze Schaf", auch wenn selbiges viele Innovation in der Branche auf seinem Konto verbuchen kann.


----------



## fire2002de (30. September 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wollte grad selbst ne UserNews dazu schreiben, aber das hat sich wohl erledigt
> 
> Aber sofern es der Wahrheit entspricht, zeigt das nur was für ein (sry  für den Ausdruck, aber mir fällt grad nichts passenderer ein)  Würstchenclub ist...
> Apple gibt damit nur zu das schlechtere Produkt zu haben und fürchtet nun den Verlust von Kunden, weil diese das bessere Produkt wollen.
> ...


 

na ja nich ganz, jeder Depp kauft sich erst so ne Gurke wie zb. im Saturn steht und nach dem er richtig hart auf die Schnauze gefallen ist kommt was richtiges.

IOS>Android 

sry aber ich werden keine Bank Tätigkeiten auf nem Android Handy tätigen XD jedem das sein wie auch immer....

das Apple sich nicht verstecken brauch wissen wir alle, Problem--> Apple weiss das auch und nutzt es nen bisschen zu hart aus.

Fakt is wenn man erst alleine auf dem Markt mit richtigen Tabletts ist und dann kommt halt noch ein zweites werden die Leute neugierig das ist doch ganz normal.
Next Problem, warum kupfert Samsung so offensichtlich b ? die haben das know how in jeder einzelnen rige und brauchen so was nicht aber sie haben es getan und ich hoffe sie lernen daraus.

wenn die beide Deppen Firmen da mal endlich eine richtige Kongruenz darstellen kann der User eigentlich nur profitieren ! 

zurück lehnen und zuschauen


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aha und warum? Erleuchte mich!!!


Naja, ich versuch's mal. 

Wenn plötzlich genau an der Stelle, wo man schön den Apfel sieht, auf einmal eine Verwechslung möglich wäre, ist die Aussage lächerlich, sorry.


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

fire2002de schrieb:
			
		

> na ja nich ganz, jeder Depp kauft sich erst so ne Gurke wie zb. im Saturn steht und nach dem er richtig hart auf die Schnauze gefallen ist kommt was richtiges.
> 
> IOS>Android
> 
> ...


Ich würde mich im Zweifelsfall immer für Android entscheiden,
hab mit meinem ipod nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,
 meinem Vater mit seinem iPhone gehts auch nicht besser.
Ich müsste mich höchstens noch zwischen Android und WP7 entscheiden 

Und warum würdest du keine Banktätigkeit mit Android machen?
Weil Apple deine Daten dann nicht mehr auslesen könnte


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

Ich hätte meine Daten lieber bei Apple als in China.


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte meine Daten lieber bei Apple als in China.



Wer sollte deine Daten nach China schicken?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. September 2011)

Spezielle Apps bei Android.


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Spezielle Apps bei Android.


Wer zu dumm ist um zu gucken was er lädt gehört nunmal bestraft


----------



## zweilinkehaende (1. Oktober 2011)

Das die Anschuldigung (Achtung nicht wörtlich):
Die machen uns Angst!
einfach nur peinlich ist ist klar, aber abseits vom ganzen Pro-Con-Apple Diskutieren gibt es ein ganz anderes Problem:
Das Patentrecht.
Es ist doch einfach nur Bescheuert, wenn man ein Patent durchbringen kann, was ungefähr so lautet:
Ist weiß. Kann Musik abspielen. Man kann es in der Hand halten. Hat einen Bildschirm.
+
Ne Skizze von einem Rechteck, in dem die obere Hälfte von einem kleineren Quadrat ausgefüllt wird.

Na was mein ich?
Richtig!
Den iPod.

Die Geschichte, dass ein Konzern der nach der Jahrtausendwende gegründet wurde, die Rechte an der PCI-Schnittstelle kaufen kann
und jetzt alles was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist verklagt, ist vollkommen verrückt. 
--> Patent-Trolle: Klagewelle gegen PCI-Express-Nutzer - mainboard, klage, patent

Auch die Laufzeiten der IT-Patente sollte man ändern, da man sonst stärker als in allen anderen Bereichen der Wirtschaft Innovationen verhindert.
Warum sollte man den Firmen nicht erlauben auf der Grundlage von Technologien, die vier Jahre (bspw.) alt sind etwas neues entwickeln.
Das Ursprungspatent ist sowieso nicht mehr marktfähig.


----------



## Kubiac (1. Oktober 2011)

Wer hoch steigt, fällt früher oder später sehr tief. 
Das steht Apple auch bevor. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem die Leute kein Bock mehr auf die Produkte haben.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (1. Oktober 2011)

...anstatt sich mal auf einen fairen Wettbewerb einzulassen. Das bessere Produkt würde dann nunmal gewinnen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Wer hoch steigt, fällt früher oder später sehr tief.
> Das steht Apple auch bevor. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, an dem die Leute kein Bock mehr auf die Produkte haben.



Was haben Rechtstreit mit den Produkten am Hut?
Fakt ist: Ein Großteil der Apple-Kunden ist zufrieden, wer zufrieden ist, kauft wahrscheinlich wieder ein.
Solange Apple's Produkte dieses hohe Niveau halten wird Apple auch nicht "fallen". In 3 Tagen wird das neue iPhone vorgestellt,
2 Wochen später ist spätestens der Release, dann werden wir ja sehen, wie Apple am Boden liegt.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Abseits der Firmen-Politik, die im Moment in Richtung Patentschlacht ausartet, kann wohl jeder sagen das
Apple gute Computer, Handys, MP3 Player und Tablets macht, ob diese nun dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen sei mal
dahingestellt. Ob nun ein Galaxy II bessere Hardware hat, oder das iOS Intuitiver zu bedienen ist, ist irrelevant wenn dem Kunden
das Produkt gefällt.

Ich finde mein 3G super, als Zweithandy habe ich ein Wave II, was auch super ist. Warum muss man wenn man das eine feiert das andere direkt
niedermachen? Es geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein was ihr für emotionale Probleme damit habt...


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Ein Großteil der Apple-Kunden ist  zufrieden, wer zufrieden ist, kauft wahrscheinlich wieder ein.
> Solange Apple's Produkte dieses hohe Niveau halten wird Apple auch nicht "fallen". In 3 Tagen wird das neue iPhone vorgestellt,
> 
> Warum  muss man wenn man das eine feiert das andere direkt niedermachen? Es  geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein was ihr für emotionale Probleme damit  habt...


 

Zu erstens: Es gab beim iPhone 3 arge Probleme mit dem Akku. Teilweise  sind die nach 5 Monaten ab geraucht. Problem: Der Akku ist festgelötet.  Apples Antwort auf die Nachfrage nach Ersatz: Kaufen Sie sich ein neues.  In den USA war eine Sammelklage in Vorbereitung. Apples Antwort:  Austausch der Geräte + Rabatgutschein auf ein beliebiges Apple Produkt.  Damit war die Klage vergessen. Quelle: Arte Themenabend: "Geplannte Obsoleszenz" Kaufen für die Mülhalde. 15.02.2011 Arte: Kaufen für die Müllhalde HD - YouTube

Am Rande: wer das Video gesehen hat weiß auch das dies fast alle machen.  Ich wollte es nur mal im Zusammenhang mit der Apple Qualität erwähnt  haben.

Fast hätte ich das Antennen-Gate vergessen! 
Nimm dein Telefon in die Hand und telefoniere nicht da du die stylische Antennenhülle mit deiner Hand kurzschließt.

Und warum "alle" Apple niedermachen: Der Hype um Apple hat religiöse Züge angenommen.

Und dein letzter Satz kann wohl nur beleidigend sein. 


SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Es  geht nicht in meinen Kopf rein was ihr für emotionale Probleme damit  habt...


Danke! 
Hier wird halb ernst diskutiert. Die Lager kennen sich, die Argumente  sind alt und abgenutzt, kurz stumpf. Viele betreiben dies wohl als  Entspannung und Diskussions-Training. (Das glaube ich aus vielen Texten  heraus lesen zu können, bei PN´s wurde mir das schon bestätigt und bei mir ist das genau so.)

Und man lernt einige neue Sachen, das mit der ARTE-Doku haben wohl einige noch nicht gewusst.


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. Oktober 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Zu erstens: Es gab beim iPhone 3 arge Probleme mit dem Akku. Teilweise  sind die nach 5 Monaten ab geraucht. Problem: Der Akku ist festgelötet.  Apples Antwort auf die Nachfrage nach Ersatz: Kaufen Sie sich ein neues.  In den USA war eine Sammelklage in Vorbereitung. Apples Antwort:  Austausch der Geräte + Rabatgutschein auf ein beliebiges Apple Produkt.  Damit war die Klage vergessen. Quelle: Arte Themenabend: "Geplannte Obsoleszenz" Kaufen für die Mülhalde. 15.02.2011 Arte: Kaufen für die Müllhalde HD - YouTube
> 
> Am Rande: wer das Video gesehen hat weiß auch das dies fast alle machen.  Ich wollte es nur mal im Zusammenhang mit der Apple Qualität erwähnt  haben.
> 
> ...



Um mich kurz zu fassen:
Akkuproblem stimmt
Antennagate (tolles Wort, für nen Anti-Hype) gab es *fast* ausschließlich bei AT&T-Kunden in den USA wegen deren eher schwach ausgebautem Netz, allgemein gab es weniger Antennenbeschwerden als beim 3GS
Und die religiösen Züge kommen zu 100% von den Usern der Konkurrenz, die mit ihrem ach so tollen, besseren Produkt so zufrieden zu sein scheinen, das sie alle die was anderes benutzen in Grund und Boden flamen.

Hypes gehen meistens nicht von den Unterstützern eines Produktes, sondern von deren Gegnern aus, weil diese so ein Trara machen, das sämtliche Medien andauernt und ausdauernt darüber für Klicks, Quoten und Geld Berichten.
Wer sich über Hypes aufregt gehört meistens dazu.

Schlechte Produkte sind nicht über Jahre nur wegen eines "Hypes" erfolgreich, sondern weil sie gut sind. Wären Apple Smartphones so schlecht wie es alle gerne hätten, würden vielleicht ein paar Tausend sich das Ding am Anfang holen, aber der Großteil eben nicht.


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Und die religiösen Züge kommen zu 100% von den Usern der Konkurrenz, die mit ihrem ach so tollen, besseren Produkt so zufrieden zu sein scheinen, das sie alle die was anderes benutzen in Grund und Boden flamen.


 
Lol, du solltest dich echt mal über die Geschichte Apples und die deren User informieren.


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. Oktober 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Lol, du solltest dich echt mal über die Geschichte Apples und die deren User informieren.



Die Geschichte von Apple ist mir bekannt, für deren User interessiere ich mich aber nicht. Was ich jedoch mitkriege ist das alle Hardcore-Android-Google-Jünger, um mal in deren Jargon zu schreiben, mit aller macht in ihrem Ferrari Enzo auf eine Wand zu steuern mit der Gewissheit das es ihnen nichts postivies bringt, außer Selbstbestätigung indem ihnen Gleichgesinnste zustimmen oder im Ferrari-Fall sagen können sie sind Hart und Cool und bemsen deshalb nicht.

So ziemliche alle großen IT-Firmen haben ihre dunkle Vergangenheit, von Mircosoft über IBM nach Apple zu Samsung. Nur bei Apple scheint's ja wirklich schlimm zu sein ;D
Aber nunja, das ist alles Menschlich, wo großer Erfolg ist, da ist auch großer Neid. Abschließen will ich das noch mit zwei Zitaten von WinFuture:



> Warum wird hier von so vielen Forenteilnehmern nicht stärker  hinterfragt, wieso überhaupt Samsung nicht bereits im Vorfeld auf ein  ganz eigenes, unverwechselbares Design gesetzt hat, um sich von Apple  deutlich genug absetzen zu können? Warum muss Samsung seine  entsprechenden Produkte derart extrem mit Apples Designmerkmalen  versehen, um glänzen zu können? Das lässt doch letztendlich die  Schlussfolgerung zu, das Samsung gar nicht wirklich in der Lage scheint,  ein eigenes erfolgreiches Design für seine Tablets zu kreieren. Andere  bringen es doch auch fertig, ihren Smartphones und Tabes deutlich andere  Aussehen zu verpassen. Wieso muss also Samsung bei Apple diese  Trittbrettfahrer-Nummer abziehen?





> Es gibt viele Firmen die  das sehr erfolgreich praktizieren. Eine starke Marke braucht auch ein  starke Identität. Dazu gehört in diesem Fall nun mal ein  unverwechselbares Lineup der Geräte. Und die Mittel um sich gute  Produktdesigner zu leisten sind marginal gegen Prozesskosten wie diese.  Ich empfinde es insgesamt als sehr bedauerlich, dass Samsung  offensichtlich relativ wenig Ansprüche an sich und ein eigenständiges  Erscheinungsbild der betreffenden Geräte zu haben scheint, wenn das  Unternehmen sich bereits mit dem Kopieren von wesentlichen  Design-Merkmalen von erfolgreichen Produkten zufriedengibt. Ich hätte  mir gewünscht, dass _endlich_ mal ein Konkurrenzunternehmen sich  anschickt, auf einem eigenen Gleis gegen Apple anzutreten, anstatt sich  nur - wie etliche Andere schon - in parasitenhafter Manier einfallslos  an Apple anzuhängen und mitschleppen zu lassen.



Aber ich scheine ein bisschen Shizo zu sein, da ich sowohl Apple- als auch Samsung-Produkte nutze.


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2011)

Schön manche Sachen sehen sich, zu, ähnlich. Aber das was Apple letztendlich vor Gericht gebracht hat ist... schräg.

Von der Photoshop-Sache will ich gar nicht reden.

Die andere gelieferten Beispiele, die würde ich gelten lassen. Wobei bei Apple weiß und Samsung schwarz eine Verwechselung unmöglich erscheinen will.

Aber Grundformen bleiben. Überall trifft man gewisse Standards an.
Grund hierfür ist Gewöhnung oder die Tatsache das andere weniger effektiv, handlich, schön sind. Oder wesentlich unpraktischer sind.

Stichwort OPhone. 

Microsoft oPhone - YouTube

Wir erinnern uns an die Braun Designs. Dabei ist es egal wer es populär gemacht hat. Handys sehen, je nach Preisklasse, auch zu gleich aus. Es ändert sich die Farbe oder minimal die Gehäuseform. Da wir auch nicht geklagt. Oder verklagen sich Kugelschreiberdproduzenten (nur in der teuren Luxusklasse gegen Made in China), USB-Stick-Fabrikanten, Festplattenhersteller....?


----------



## McClaine (1. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, ich versuch's mal.
> 
> Wenn plötzlich  genau an der Stelle, wo man schön den Apfel sieht, auf einmal eine  Verwechslung möglich wäre, ist die Aussage lächerlich, sorry.



Trotzdem hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun oder kam in diesem Thread einmal das Apple Logo zur Sprache!?
Les dir nochmal meinen Post über die weisse Rückseite und deren Wölbung, also der Form, dann schreiben wir weiter, ok!? 

Split ich verstehe deine Sichtweise vollkommen, aber nichts desto trotz geht mir folgendes  aufn Sack:
-beschnittene Produkte (nicht wie bei Google, Android und Co, viel schlimmer)
-beschnittene Hardware
-Gängelung mit Itunes, allgemein mit der Kundschaft
-trotz alledem eine wirklich teilweise fanatische Kundschaft
-ein Preis der das ganze nicht annähernd Rechtfertigt.

Meine Meinung und meine Sichtweise. 
Muss jetzt leider weiter Renovieren um zukünftig weiter bashn zu können


----------



## SplitxD1 (1. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun oder kam in diesem Thread einmal das Apple Logo zur Sprache!?
> Les dir nochmal meinen Post über die weisse Rückseite und deren Wölbung, also der Form, dann schreiben wir weiter, ok!?
> 
> Split ich verstehe deine Sichtweise vollkommen, aber nichts desto trotz geht mir folgendes  aufn Sack:
> ...



Es stimmt ja auch, bis auf den Preis  Jedoch gibt es Leute die brauchen/wollen kein offenes System, Hardware ist nicht alles (Siehe Konsolen, Uncharter 3 sieht fantastisch aus) und ie fanataische Kundschaft gibts auf Android-Seite genau so 

Preislich, um beim Tablet zu bleiben, liegen iPad und Galaxy gleichauf, wobei das Galaxy mitunter sogar teurer ist.
Ein 16GB iPhone 4 ist schon für 465 EUR zu haben, das Samsung Galaxy SII ab 418 EUR, so viel ist das nicht 

Bei Vertrag sieht das ganze nochmal anders aus:

Vodafone-Vertrag: Galaxy SII für 80 EUR und das iPhone 4 für 100 EUR. 

ansonsten schönnen Abend noch.


----------



## McClaine (1. Oktober 2011)

Sicherlich ist ein geschlossenes System, das einfach zu bedienen ist, attraktiver für alle Kundengruppen, als ein OS das schwer bedienbar ist. Es ist einfach leichter und man muss sich um nichts kümmern.
Daher wohl das Gerücht, das Apple Verdummungs Hardware verkauft 
Aber mir persönlich ist es wichtig wenn ich weiß was ich installiere und was dieses dannach macht (Android), ausserdem die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bzw Freiheiten sind mir lieber. 
"Geschlossenes System" ist auch eine weitreichende Bezeichnung. Der eine findets toll mit Itunes etc zu arbeiten, keine SD Karte kaufen zu müssen, keine Flash Wiedergabe zu haben, wirklich nur an Apple gebunden zu sein...ich empfinde das aber ehrlich gesagt als Frechheit.
Aber auch hier wieder: wenn das einen nicht stört soll er es nutzen, der Erfolg gibt Apple ja Recht...

Das Galaxy S2 kaufte ich beim Release in Deutschland im Mai für 560Eur, das Iphone 4 gabs schon vorher also ist P/L eindeutig Samsung Sieger 

Aber wir schweifen ab.
auch noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## Cohonnes (2. Oktober 2011)

Also was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe schockiert mich ehrlich.... Ohne apple wären samsung und der rest nicht da wo sie heute stehen(im smart und tablet bereichen). Es würde nicht soviel interesse geben an smartphones und tablets. als apple smartphones angefangen hatt zu entwickeln (iphone1) und zu vertreiben waren diese artikel nicht sonderlich begehrt ausser für nerds(z.b. mda von telekom) weil sie schwer zu bedienen waren und menschen sind halt faule tiere(die meisten und das spigelt sich in den verkaufszahlen wieder). deswegen hat apple ios entwickelt was das bedienen einfach und intuitiv macht ohne die bedienungsanleitung lesen zu müssen. die vergangenheit hatt gezeigt das wenn ein großkonzern etwas neues rausgebracht hatt es meist schwer zu bedienen war und meist für buissnes user waren und man musste sich mit diesen geräten stunden wenn nicht manchmal tage auseinandersetzen müssen um alles was man nutzen wollte zu nutzen(und viele kunden haben es nicht geschafft dinge zu nutzen weil sie nicht das technische verständniss haben bzw hatten ). und da hatt apple angesetzt mit erfolg. jetzt versuchen und machen alle das gleiche aber der geniale gedankensprung kamm von apple + der guten vermarktungs strategie. wenn ich mir heute werbung von anderen konzernen anschaue aktuell z.b jaguar mit dem neuen auto fällt mir auf das die werbung sehr apple like is und das ist bei manch anderen so. ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern das es vorher appstore gab oder sowas ähnlliches für diese smartphones. apple hatt diesen produkten zu ihrer heutigen popularität verholfen die sie heute genießen .. apple hatt ne vorreiter rolle im smartphone und im tablet bereich gehabt und wenn sie weiter ihre köpfe benutzen wird es so bleiben. was ich aber nich glaube weil jobs weg is. meine prognose is das apple ihre produkte breit tretten wird und irgentwann vermutlich untergehen wird bzw sich aus diesen markt zurück zieht weil die konkurenz alles billiger anbietet mit den gleichen funktionen wenn apple nicht wie heute sich wehrt und versucht es zu verzögern gar zu unterbinden. also für unterhaltung ist gesorgt in den nächsten jahren im diesem bereich 


rechtschreibung und gramatik ist grausam ich weiß


----------



## Charlie Harper (2. Oktober 2011)

Falsch, Apple hat lediglich die ersten Touchscreen-Smartphones entwickelt.


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Falsch, Apple hat lediglich die ersten Touchscreen-Smartphones entwickelt.


 
Nicht mal das. Sie hatten einzig die Idee, eine physische Tastatur mit noch mehr Touchscreen zu ersetzen. Und das Streichen des Stylus halte ich ihnen noch zu gute. Obwohl ich mir manchmal wieder einen wünsche...


----------



## Cohonnes (2. Oktober 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Falsch, Apple hat lediglich die ersten Touchscreen-Smartphones entwickelt.



was ist daran falsch? vlt vestehe ich dich jetzt falsch aber was ich meinete is das ohne apple die heutige masse an mensche smartphones und tablets nicht nutzen würde wie es heute getan wird. apple hatt die masse dazu gebracht es zu nutzen dafür sollten wir ihnen ein bissel dankbar sein finde ich presönlich auch die anderen firmen die auf der gleichen welle mit schwimmen
. was hatten denn samsung oder die anderen bis dahin gehabt was "so toll" gewessen sein soll wo man sich nicht stunden damit auseinandersetzen musste. versteh das bitte nicht als persönlichen angriff auf dich


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2011)

Und wieso schafft es dann Sony, ein eigenes Design hin zu bekommen?


----------



## Cohonnes (3. Oktober 2011)

es geht nicht darum was neu zu erfinden sondern das produkt so zu kreieren das die masse an menschen es haben will und vor apple gab es das nicht im disem masse bestes bsp ipad. aber ich merk schon einigen kann mann es nicht recht machen


----------



## WTSHNN (3. Oktober 2011)

@Doomfreak

Ich kann dir in allem was du hier geschrieben hast nur zustimmen.  Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dich die meisten gar nicht verstanden haben oder dich nicht verstehen wollen. Ob sie geblendet sind oder nicht, wer weiß.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich wirklich wieso gewisse Leute alles was mit Apple zu tun hat ins negative ziehen. 
Wenn man die Sache wirklich mal objektiv betrachten würde, dann müsste man das, was eine kleine Computerfirma aus Kalifornien in den letzten 10 Jahren geschafft hat auch mal positiv anerkennen. 


- Apple hat mit dem iPod den erfolgreichsten mobilen Medienplayer auf den Markt gebracht. Der Begriff iPod wurde sogar zum Synonym für mobile Musikplayer, ähnlich wie der Begriff Walkman (Sony) in den Achtzigern. Andere Hersteller haben Apple zunächst nur belächelt, und kamen viel zu spät mit eigenen Playern.

- Apple hat den _legalen_ Donwload von Musik salonfähig gemacht, und iTunes war der erste Store, in dem man Musik von allen großen Labels herunterladen konnte.
Bis heute ist iTunes der größte und erfolgreichste Media-Store.

- Apple hat mit dem iPhone das erste _erfolgreiche_ Internet-Smartphone auf den Markt gebracht, und hat damit alle anderen Hersteller auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Es hat Monate, teils Jahre gedauert, bis die anderen Hersteller Produkte gebracht haben, die mit dem iPhone konkurrieren konnten.

- Andere Hersteller hatten schon vor Apple versucht den Tablets zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen, aber erst Apple gelang es das erste _erfolgreiche_ Tablet auf den Markt zu bringen.

- Apple hat mit dem MacBook Air schon lange Zeit ein stylisches, ultradünnes und sehr leichtes Notebook auf dem Markt. Erst jetzt ziehen, nach einer Initiative von Intel, andere Hersteller nach, und bringen die Ultrabooks. Wesentlich günstiger als die MacBooks werden sie aber auch nicht.


Die meisten Leute nehmen nur an Threads über Apple teil, um ihrem Apple-Hass freien Lauf lassen, und das finde ich mittlerweile echt ätzend, denn es hat nichts mit einer objektiven und konstruktiven Diskussion zu tun.

Kritik an der Patentklagerei von Apple ist absolut berechtigt, und auch ich habe da kein Verständnis für. Genau so kann man McClaines Kritik aus Post #121 absolut nachvollziehen.

Aber dieses ständige ins negative ziehen, von allem was mit Apple zu tun hat nervt mittlerweile einfach nur noch.


----------



## Dennisth (3. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Apple hat mit dem iPod den erfolgreichsten mobilen Medienplayer auf den Markt gebracht. Der Begriff iPod wurde sogar zum Synonym für mobile Musikplayer, ähnlich wie der Begriff Walkman (Sony) in den Achtzigern. Andere Hersteller haben Apple zunächst nur belächelt, und kamen viel zu spät mit eigenen Playern.



Das stimmt wohl, jedoch ist es schon Ironie wenn man bedenkt, dass es den iPod "lange" vor iTunes mit dem Musik-Store gab.  Ich habe mein Handy / Smartphone immer als Mediaplayer genutzt. Konnte mit den iPods nie was anfangen. Aber jedem das seine.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Apple hat den _legalen_ Donwload von Musik salonfähig gemacht, und iTunes war der erste Store, in dem man Musik von allen großen Labels herunterladen konnte.
> Bis heute ist iTunes der größte und erfolgreichste Media-Store.



Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal davon absehe, dass die Musikindustrie wohl keine Wahl hatte, da die meisten Kunden lieber mp3s wollten. Ich z. B. kaufe lieber bei Amazon meine Musik, da es billiger ist 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Apple hat mit dem iPhone das erste _erfolgreiche_ Internet-Smartphone auf den Markt gebracht, und hat damit alle anderen Hersteller auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Es hat Monate, teils Jahre gedauert, bis die anderen Hersteller Produkte gebracht haben, die mit dem iPhone konkurrieren konnten.



Du meinst das erste DAU-taugliche Internet-Smartphone auf den Markt gebracht oder? Im Business Sektor waren die MDA / XDA / VPA sehr häufig vertreten. Das iPhone war bzw. ist halt für Leute, die auf kleine Bunte Icons stehen und viele lustige Spiele.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Andere Hersteller hatten schon vor Apple versucht den Tablets zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen, aber erst Apple gelang es das erste _erfolgreiche_ Tablet auf den Markt zu bringen.



Tablets gab es schon voher, wurden jedoch wie Smartphones im Business Bereich genutzt. Es ist halt wie das iPhone ein DAU-Talbet (logisch da selbes OS).



Cook2211 schrieb:


> - Apple hat mit dem MacBook Air schon lange Zeit ein stylisches, ultradünnes und sehr leichtes Notebook auf dem Markt. Erst jetzt ziehen, nach einer Initiative von Intel, andere Hersteller nach, und bringen die Ultrabooks. Wesentlich günstiger als die MacBooks werden sie aber auch nicht.


 
Jeder hat eine andere Meinung dazu. Ich z. B. finde das Air garnicht hübsch. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl das Teil würde vom falschen Ansehen knicken. 

Die meisten hier haben wohl mehr gegen die Apple-Fanboys, die so tun, als hätte ihr Ex-Gott Steve Jobs alles erfunden. Ich glaube auch einfach mal, dass mehr als 90 % aller User hier keinen Mac nutzen, weil man ihn einfach nicht aufrüsten kann.

@Topic:

Ich denke nicht das Apple "Angst" vom Tab hat, man sieht ja jedes Jahr immer wieder, dass ihre Lemlinge () in die Stores rennen um das neuste iPhone zu kaufen. Apple ist es halt nicht gewohnt, so schnell eine Konkurrenz zu bekommen. Für uns als Kunden kann das nur gut werden, denn es werden entweder die Preise angepasst () oder einfach bessere Produkte entwickelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Du meinst das erste *DAU*-taugliche Internet-Smartphone auf den Markt gebracht oder? Im Business Sektor waren die MDA / XDA / VPA sehr häufig vertreten.



Was ist DAU doch für ein blödes, beleidigendes Wort
Ich habe auch ein iPhone, aber ein DAU bin deswegen mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Tablets gab es schon voher, wurden jedoch wie Smartphones im Business Bereich genutzt. Es ist halt wie das iPhone ein *DAU*-Talbet (logisch da selbes OS).



Und schon wieder dieses Wort. Lass dir doch mal was neues einfallen.
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass es vorher schon Tablets gab.



> Das iPhone war bzw. ist halt für Leute, die auf kleine Bunte Icons stehen und viele lustige Spiele.



Übrigens sind sich iOS und Android in der Bedienung sehr ähnlich. Mit kleinen bunten Icons.....Und Spiele gibt es unter iOS sehr gute. Zum Beispiel Monkey Island. Einem der größten Spieleklassiker aller Zeiten.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch einfach mal, dass mehr als 90 % aller User *hier* keinen Mac nutzen, weil man ihn einfach nicht aufrüsten kann.



Nur spiegelt dieses Forum hier nicht die Realität wieder. Das wird schon mal gerne vergessen.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Oktober 2011)

Die DAU-Offtopic-Diskussion habe ich ausgeblendet. Wäre ganz nett, wenn man wieder zum Thema GalaxyTab zurückkommen würde.


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2011)

Tja, wie soll diese Forum denn die Realität darstellen?

Hier sind nun mal ca. 90% PC-Bastler/(semi)Professionelle teils ITler.  Das Galaxy ist mehr ein Werkzeug, in meiner alten Klasse wurden  Smartphones als Arbeitsplattform genutzt (Web, E-Mail...). iPhones als  Spielzeug. Tablets hatte keiner, nur Netbooks und über die haben alle  geschimpft (Atom).  Mein Geschichtslehrer träumte von Apple Tablets als Buchersatz. Ein  teurer Spaß, ca. 400€+ für EIN Gerät. Und das in Brandenburg... Da  sollte man lieber Laptops kaufen. Die können mehr, sind wahrscheinlich  langlebiger und funktioneller als diese zu klein geratenen PC´s.

E-Book-Reader wären sinnvoller, zumal die sich heimlich still und leise zum Sub-Sub-Notebook entwickeln. Kosten auch NUR 100€+.

Und DAU ist Tatsache etwas hart, KiVo ist passender. Was macht aber  Apple so erfolgreich? Es nimmt eine Last von den Nutzern die diese gerne  abladen: das Denken, Verstehen und Bedienen. Was kann ich beim Samsung  alles einstellen? Fast alles. Und was nicht geht liefert die Kommunity  nach. Auch bietet Apple eine vermeintlich bessere Sicherheit an, prüft  man doch vorher jede App... Das macht beim Android die Kommunity selber.  Wer sich bei WAREZ.TO etwas einfängt... (Eine von mir gerade erdachte Website, jegliches Wissen über real existierender Seiten wir abgestritten)


Apple nimmt einen die Verantwortung ab.

Auch ist die Hardware  nicht so "mysteriös". Schon mal versucht bei  einem Apple MacBook den Chipsatz herauszufinden? Apple selber schweigt.  Erfolg missgönne ich ihnen nicht, wohl aber das System das betrieben  wird. Niemand kann selber entscheiden ob er bemuttert wird oder nicht.  Und die Klagen....

Android Systeme sind nun einmal zwangsläufig flexibler. Viele  Linux-Programmierer machen es möglich. Wobei ich bei solchen Geräten  eine echte, externe Tastatur vermisse. Eine für normal große Hände.  Außerdem sind Tuch-Displays, wenn sie nicht gereinigt werden sehr  unhygienisch.

Und zum leidlichen Design Thema: Wie soll denn das Endgerät aussehen?  Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da? Eckige Ecken? Schwarz-Weiß Icons? Viel  Spielraum gibt es nicht. Und für mich hat Samsung diesen meist genutzt.

"Stichwort OPhone.  Microsoft oPhone - YouTube"

Der Vorteil von Tablets ist die höhere Mobilität. Und es kann sogar  telefonieren. Damit eignet es sich als Ersatz für: Organizer, Handy,  Smartphone, MP3/4-Player, Subnetbook...

Außerdem hat es USB! Und externe-Erweiterungen kosten aufgrund von starker Konkurrenz auch nicht so viel.
Des weiteren gibt es keine Zwangsbindungen ala i-Tunes. Ein  Hauptargument der Jailbreaker. Und Es wird besser mit der PC  (MS)/non-Mäc Welt zusammenarbeiten als es Apple Geräte (bis jetzt)  können.


----------

